# CC Jodrell Bank Run Spring 2012 - SUNDAY 22nd April



## fossyant (21 Feb 2012)

Back by popular demand !

Sometime near to Easter, but not Easter weekend as I'll be in N.Wales. Preferences please?

Jodrell seems to be a popular lunch stop (with the new Facilities).

Usually about 60 miles, start finish Stockport Station 9.00am. Return 2/3pm.

I am thinking out via Hazel Grove/Torkington Lane, back roads towards High Lane, then towards Poynton via the level crossing/cobbles and towards Higher Poynton, Bollington, Prestbury, Wizard, down Artists Lane or Birtles, out towards Jodrell and return via Tatton again as that was pleasant, and allows our West/North Manchester lot to peal off there if they so wish. We also pass Wilmslow and Knutsford train stations for any casualties 

The route will be fixed compatible (I NOW know the route round Higher Poynton without going up the hill at the back of Lyme Park - that nearly popped a few kneecaps last time  - I blame the on line mapping for that).

I'll map it out later.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Feb 2012)

count me in. I prefer saturdays, but will go with the consensus.

The sooner the better for me.


----------



## Edwards80 (21 Feb 2012)

Count me in too. Pretty easy on dates, nothing planned for those weekends so far. Starts 1 mile from home too 

Did the Stockport/Poynton section a fortnight ago but came home via Woodford/Bramhall. Sounds like a good route.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Feb 2012)

Weekend 14/15th April or the next one works for us. Down for doing Colin's 100 the weekend before Easter.


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2012)

Any weekend but the ones of
The 100 miler that Colin has set up.
Or the spring into the dales audax event for me.
Not got dates to hand will check later


----------



## Pennine-Paul (21 Feb 2012)

Any weekend but the last weekend in April is good for me


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Feb 2012)

The 15th April is the Peak 100.


----------



## Alun (21 Feb 2012)

I'm interested, make a change from Colins hillfests


----------



## PaulSecteur (21 Feb 2012)

Im interested... any free carparking nearby?


----------



## I like Skol (21 Feb 2012)

I would love to do this but I am sort of hoping to do Colin's ride on 1st Apr and then my shift pattern takes care of the weekends after easter until mid May 

I will keep my eye on the dates and try to join you if I can, it was fab last time.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Feb 2012)

25 march is cheshire cat. That is the only planned ride between this sunday (cheadle audax) and the end of march for me.


----------



## YahudaMoon (21 Feb 2012)

Hi fossyant

I like the idea. And have met a few of you and realy liked the last one as you were a lovely bunch !
My cycling calender is full at the mo though spring is empty
Keep me posted and I'll see if I can make it 

Thanks

John


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> The 15th April is the Peak 100.


It's also Spring into the Dales that quite a few of us will be doing.

1st April is Colin's 100 miler as TF has mentioned.
17th March is another forum ride already planned.

Any other dates would be best for me, but if the consensus is otherwise then fair do's.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Feb 2012)

I'll try and get along....


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2012)

Sunday 22nd April is looking like it's clear ?


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2012)

dan_bo said:


> I'll try and get along....





fossyant said:


> Sunday 22nd April is looking like it's clear ?


Have you finished that kitchen yet Dan bo? 

Looks clear to me Foss, get it in the diary


----------



## dan_bo (22 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> Have you finished that kitchen yet Dan bo?


 

Kitchen? Oh yeah that. Yeah it's in. I'm just trying to rouse motivation to tile and paint the bugger now- never mind motivate meself for a bike ride.......


----------



## sdr gb (22 Feb 2012)

I should be able to make it, enjoyed it last time.


----------



## Edwards80 (22 Feb 2012)

22nd is free for me  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Alun (22 Feb 2012)

I can do the 22nd as well, the weather will be stunning!


----------



## Judderz (22 Feb 2012)

fossyant said:


> Sunday 22nd April is looking like it's clear ?


 
Sounds good to me


----------



## I like Skol (22 Feb 2012)

Sorry chaps, 22nd Apr is no good for me so count me out for this one. Shame really as last time this was my first CC forum ride and the company, pace and distance suited me nicely.

EDIT: DOH! might help if I put the right date.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Feb 2012)

Ride is pencilled in my diary.


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> Ride is pencilled in my diary.


Ride down to Stockport with you if you are willing to take it easy 

Shame skolly can't make it, though that does give us all a chance of getting some grub in the cafe now


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> though that does give us all a chance of getting some grub in the cafe now


 
Shame you are on food restrictions potsy


----------



## 400bhp (22 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> Ride down to Stockport with you if you are willing to take it easy


 
Sounds like a plan


----------



## Crimmey (23 Feb 2012)

Any good Strava Segments? Don't get to go down that way too often as I'll get lost on my own  I'm a possible.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Feb 2012)

I would like to, be nice to break in my new hybrid (taking inspiration from Skol last time)... but I think I have an access weekend with my little'un on 22nd April


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> I would like to, be nice to break in my new hybrid (taking inspiration from Skol last time)... but I think I have an access weekend with my little'un on 22nd April


 
Ha ha... I'm inspirational, LOL.

I still don't regret owning and using the hybrid despite having what I consider a very good road bike. It's always a difficult choice when I do the forum rides, especially when I consider the hybrids luggage capability.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2012)

Alun said:


> I can do the 22nd as well, *the weather will be stunning*!


Hailstones the size of cricket balls?


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Ha ha... I'm inspirational, LOL.


You're inspirational to me Skolly, never seen anyone eat a huge full English at a cafe stop then go back for cake before


----------



## lanternerouge (26 Feb 2012)

I'm in


----------



## JuanLobbe (1 Mar 2012)

I'm hoping to come along if you'll have me! Missed out last year.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (2 Mar 2012)

Never been on a CC ride and fancy joining in but worried about being a tad slow , what sort of speed do you go at. (did the Manchester 100miler last year and got an ave of 17mph)


----------



## Edwards80 (2 Mar 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Never been on a CC ride and fancy joining in but worried about being a tad slow , what sort of speed do you go at. (did the Manchester 100miler last year and got an ave of 17mph)


 
 If that's slow then I'll have to hold onto your Jersey. I'm planning to do my 1st 30 miler this weekend so I'll await replies and see if I will be up to this ride


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Mar 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Never been on a CC ride and fancy joining in but worried about being a tad slow , what sort of speed do you go at. (did the Manchester 100miler last year and got an ave of 17mph)


 
The last Jodrell one was about 14 to 15 mph so nice and leisurely.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (2 Mar 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> The last Jodrell one was about 14 to 15 mph so nice and leisurely.


 
I like the sound of that, count me in if thats ok


----------



## Judderz (2 Mar 2012)

Can I bring a friend along?


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Mar 2012)

Judderz said:


> Can I bring a friend along?


Only if you teach him the secret CC handshake


----------



## Judderz (2 Mar 2012)

I don't even know it...does that mean I can't come either (I have given him a CC sticker for his bike though)


----------



## Edwards80 (2 Mar 2012)

Judderz said:


> I don't even know it...does that mean I can't come either (I have given him a CC sticker for his bike though)


 
Walk forward with your arm out straight in front of you, hold your hand up vertically with your palm facing you. Lower your Pinkie, ring, index fingers and your thumb. I do this to every other cyclist I see just in case they are on CC but I've not had a single friendly response


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> The last Jodrell one was about 14 to 15 mph so nice and leisurely.


Or flat out for some of us 

This is meant to be a social ride you know, nobody left behind and the faster lads will wait for us slowies


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Never been on a CC ride and fancy joining in but worried about being a tad slow , what sort of speed do you go at. (did the Manchester 100miler last year and got an ave of 17mph)


I don't know why the message just doesn't seem to come across about what most CycleChat forum rides are like! People seem to imagine that they are like sportives - they are not! If you want to ride fast, join a club and race, enter a lot of sportives, or take on some hard audax rides and try to complete them at the maximum permitted average speed of 30 kph (19 mph).

Pretty much every single time that I organise a forum ride I insert this block of text ...


ColinJ said:


> Usual ride ethos - an easy sociable pace, and lots of chatting, with relaxed stop at the cafe. Nobody will be left behind but if anyone wants to climb ahead of the slower riders, feel free, just wait at the summits for me and the rest of the rear guard!
> 
> It will be slow, slow, slow. Don't come along and complain about it being slow. IT WILL BE SLOW! (We won't be riding quickly ... )


 
... yet I _still_ get people saying that they would like to come along but they don't want to hold the rest up! Including the cafe stop, my last forum ride only averaged about 9 mph!

I used to do the Manchester 100 at 17 mph but I am much slower these days. Nearly every 'slow' rider who has come on one of my rides blows me away as soon as the road goes uphill. Even the ones who didn't at first, end up doing it a few rides later (potsy, Steve H et al)!

Come and have a go even if you *don't* think you're hard enough!


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Come and have a go even if you *don't* think you're hard enough!






It's getting to the point that I am tempted to offer a forum ride with an average of 16mph [not flat] and see how many turn up 



. Is it me or is the forum speeding up? I've done I think 7 forum rides to date bur have yet to do one with any seriously quick people, maybe Fossy's fixed ride a couple of years ago is an exception where everyone seemed pretty strong.
Shocking as this may sound but could it be there is a tiny bit of internet exaggeration going on? Looking forward to both rides up north. Off out now to meet the boss on her 23 mile mini alpine commute.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> It's getting to the point that I am tempted to offer a forum ride with an average of 16mph [not flat] and see how many turn up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how quick some of the riders are because my 4.5 years on CycleChat have coincided with me being fat and unfit so I've slowed most of them down!

TBH - if I got my fitness back to where it once was, I'd _love_ to do a hilly forum ride at 16 mph but I feel that it would be a bit unfair of me to do that if people wanted/needed to ride slowly. Everybody has waited for me, so I think it is only fair if I do the waiting when my day comes! I think what I'll do is to keep on doing the kind of rides that I do now, but when I'm fit enough, PM various people to arrange faster rides in smaller groups.

Getting back on topic ...  

If there is any way I can get a lift over for this Jodrell bank ride, I'd love to come along. I'll have to ask _The Usual Suspects_!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (2 Mar 2012)

Asking a question here reminds me of 
View: http://youtube.com/watch?v=dSINO6MKtco
 good job we have thick skins or is it thick heads


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know why the message just doesn't seem to come across about what most CycleChat forum rides are like! People seem to imagine that they are like sportives - they are not! If you want to ride fast, join a club and race, enter a lot of sportives, or take on some hard audax rides and try to complete them at the maximum permitted average speed of 30 kph (19 mph).





DiddlyDodds said:


> Asking a question here reminds me of [Classic NTNOCN sketch]
> good job we have thick skins or is it thick heads


Oh, sorry - that really didn't come across the right way - I didn't mean to sound arsey! 

I am just genuinely surprised at how many people are worried about being too slow but when I finally meet them they turn out to be 50% quicker than me!

Let me rephrase what I wrote before ...

For some reason, the message just doesn't seem to come across about what most CycleChat forum rides are like - which is friendly, slow, chatty rides with cake!

People seem to fear that forum rides might be ridden like sportives - don't worry, they are not! You won't be shown up, ridiculed or left to fend for yourself!

Anyone wanting to ride fast would really be better off joining a proper club and racing, entering sportives, or riding long, hard audax events. That's not what forum rides are about!

I suppose that one day, somebody _might_ consider organising a fast forum ride but I'm sure that they would then say what kind of average speed they were aiming for. It would beg the obvious question of what would happen if somebody fell off that pace or had a mechanical problem ... 

DD - you are quicker than 50% of the people who do my rides, and definitely quicker than I am and the rest have to wait for me, so if you fancy joining us on any of my rides, you know where to come!


----------



## longers (3 Mar 2012)

I'd like to get out for this but it's our works Christmas do that w/e. Last years, not this ones.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, sorry - that really didn't come across the right way - I didn't mean to sound arsey!


 
No worries Colin , reading between the lines i knew what you meant, anyway average speeds mean nothing when you set from Hebden and the road to Heptenstal is involved, my avarage would go into minus figures, and its strange that i got involved in the discussion on av speed, as i threw my computer in the draw a cpl of years ago so i could enjoy the ride without looking at time and distance all the while.

If you do need a lift down for this ride let me know as i can fit another bike on the rack.

still love that clip of Not the nine o'clock news , makes me laugh


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2012)

I shall get a route sorted out today. Had one but it wouldn't save - think I used the wrong one that no longer saves


----------



## lanternerouge (3 Mar 2012)

Cool, was just about to ask about the route!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Mar 2012)

fossyant said:


> Sometime near to Easter, but not Easter weekend as I'll be in N.Wales. Preferences please?


Give me a bell when you come down then and we can arrange a ride (I you want, you might have other plans).


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Give me a bell when you come down then and we can arrange a ride (I you want, you might have other plans).



I'm usually on the MTB, with tag along bracket on. I'll give you a head start. LOL Certainly sort something out one weekend this year mate.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Mar 2012)

I'm out of this one now - can't do the date.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> No worries Colin , reading between the lines i knew what you meant, anyway average speeds mean nothing when you set from Hebden and the road to Heptenstal is involved, my avarage would go into minus figures, and its strange that i got involved in the discussion on av speed, as i threw my computer in the draw a cpl of years ago so i could enjoy the ride without looking at time and distance all the while.
> 
> *If you do need a lift down for this ride let me know as i can fit another bike on the rack.*
> 
> still love that clip of Not the nine o'clock news , makes me laugh


That's very kind of you - I might very well take you up on that! What time would you have to set off from Littleborough to get to Stockport in good time for the ride?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (4 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> That's very kind of you - I might very well take you up on that! What time would you have to set off from Littleborough to get to Stockport in good time for the ride?


On a Sunday morning from here would be a very steady 45 mins , so if you wanted a lift that would be another 25 mins from Hebden train station (Over blackston edge is the quickest way rather than through Tod ) so to have time on arrival to be ready i would say setting off from Hebden around 7.30 .


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> On a Sunday morning from here would be a very steady 45 mins , so if you wanted a lift that would be another 25 mins from Hebden train station (Over blackston edge is the quickest way rather than through Tod ) so to have time on arrival to be ready i would say setting off from Hebden around 7.30 .


Oops - sorry for not replying earlier! That would be great, DD - thanks.


----------



## Judderz (30 Mar 2012)

So what numbers have we got for this ride now?

Me +1


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2012)

Been through the thread and this is the list unless I have missed anyone-
fossy
potsy
400bhp (can't do date)
edwards80
TF & Helen
peninePaul
Alun
Paulsecteur
yahudamoon (?)
dan-bo
sdr gb
judderz +1
crimmey (possible)
lanternerouge
juanlobbe
diddlydodds
colinj
hacienda71(?)


----------



## Badgeroo (31 Mar 2012)

Id have loved to come along on this, although I've only been riding for 6 weeks, I've really improved myself. Unfortunately, I'll be near Exeter getting beasted on the local hills prior to a beer festival...


----------



## Holdsworth (31 Mar 2012)

This ride sounds rather interesting and is quite local. Put me provisionally down, I hope to be able to take part but I do not know what my shifts will be that week and may end up being busy that day.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Apr 2012)

Me,Me !!!! Got a shiny fixed in the garage waiting to get dirty and seeing as i missed todays ride i need to escape and come out to play


----------



## Schneil (1 Apr 2012)

Oooh! A ride near me (Stockport) 
Could you provisionally put me down? Bear in mind I'll most likely be on the tank (hybrid) so I'll average 12mph.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2012)

I promise to sort a route out ASAP !


----------



## I like Skol (2 Apr 2012)

Schneil said:


> Bear in mind I'll most likely be on the tank (hybrid) so I'll average 12mph.


 
Don't knock hybrids (see my signature) I did the forum 100 miler yesterday on mine and it was a breeze.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Don't knock hybrids (see my signature) I did the forum 100 miler yesterday on mine and it was a breeze.


I can vouch for this - the fact that ILS rode my forum 100 miler on his hybrid and that he looked very comfortable at all times! (Unlike me ...)


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2012)

Been through the thread and this is the list unless I have missed anyone-
fossy
potsy
400bhp (can't do date)
edwards80
TF & Helen
peninePaul
Alun
Paulsecteur
yahudamoon (?)
dan-bo
sdr gb
judderz +1
crimmey (possible)
lanternerouge
juanlobbe
diddlydodds
colinj
hacienda71(?)
Holdsworth (possible)
Skudupnorth (excited)
Schneil (possible)


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> I promise to sort a route out ASAP !


Don't forget, Colinj doesn't do traffic lights, he's scared of our big city ways 



fossyant said:


> A dirty bike is a slow bike. Red and blue bikes are fastest, especially when clean.


Colin had a clean red bike yesterday, I think your argument is flawed somewhat


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Don't forget, Colinj doesn't do traffic lights, he's scared of our big city ways
> 
> 
> Colin had a clean red bike yesterday, I think your argument is flawed somewhat


 
What's this, get at Colin day ? 

I ideally want a route that skirts the top of Poynton, Bollington just before the big hills, then comes out the other side of Macc, without hitting some killer hills.

It's the crossing of the Cat and Fiddle I have to watch the route - get it wrong and you've got some nasty hills (this is supposed to be a flat ride). I think we will ride past Arighi's then up towards Macc Forrest and Sutton but stick to the flat bits. I also want to go a little further south before tracking upto Jodrell for Lunch. Home via Tatton again I think, this gives us the 'split' option here.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Don't forget, Colinj doesn't do traffic lights, he's scared of our big city ways


I put up with the heavy traffic through Kirkham yesterday (population 7,127). All 2 minutes worth of it!

Yes, I admit it - I don't like busy roads and I _do_ like clean air, peace and quiet and green fields - what's wrong with that?  



potsy said:


> Colin had a clean red bike yesterday, I think your argument is flawed somewhat


I'll have you know that my maximum speed yesterday was 60!




(Okay - _kph_, downhill to Ribchester.)


----------



## JuanLobbe (2 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> What's this, get at Colin day ?
> 
> I ideally want a route that skirts the top of Poynton, Bollington just before the big hills, then comes out the other side of Macc, without hitting some killer hills.
> 
> It's the crossing of the Cat and Fiddle I have to watch the route - get it wrong and you've got some nasty hills (this is supposed to be a flat ride). I think we will ride past Arighi's then up towards Macc Forrest and Sutton but stick to the flat bits. I also want to go a little further south before tracking upto Jodrell for Lunch. Home via Tatton again I think, this gives us the 'split' option here.


sounds good. Hopefully I'll be on my new bike by then...! Got a route to post up yet?


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> What's this, get at Colin day ?
> 
> I ideally want a route that skirts the top of Poynton, Bollington just before the big hills, then comes out the other side of Macc, without hitting some killer hills.
> 
> It's the crossing of the Cat and Fiddle I have to watch the route - get it wrong and you've got some nasty hills (this is supposed to be a flat ride). I think we will ride past Arighi's then up towards Macc Forrest and Sutton but stick to the flat bits. I also want to go a little further south before tracking upto Jodrell for Lunch. Home via Tatton again I think, this gives us the 'split' option here.


 
Ride from Bollington through Kerridge and cut along Fence Ave to miss the A523 dual carrigeway past Arighis. Then up Buxton Road for a couple of hundred meters and along Black Road takes you to Windmill Street from which you can easily get to Byrons Lane towards Sutton but avoids all the town centre dualcarrigeway stuff.


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Ride from Bollington through Kerridge and cut along Fence Ave to miss the A523 dual carrigeway past Arighis. Then up Buxton Road for a couple of hundred meters and along Black Road takes you to Windmill Street from which you can easily get to Byrons Lane towards Sutton but avoids all the town centre dualcarrigeway stuff.



Great, sounds like a plan. I usually just fly up Silk road, but it's not great with a big bunch. Fine on your own.


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (5 Apr 2012)

can i come i've not been on a big group ride for a while?


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Apr 2012)

If I can get out of bed in time to cycle to Stockport I would love to join you, Don't wait for me though I'll either be there for 9am or not


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> I promise to sort a route out ASAP !


*bump*


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> *bump*



Been away this weekend. Will have time this week.


----------



## lecabnoir (9 Apr 2012)

I'm pretty new to all this so...

A) Can I come?
B) How long wil the ride be?
C) How fast will you all be cycling?


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Been through the thread and this is the list unless I have missed anyone-
> fossy
> potsy
> 400bhp (can't do date)
> ...


 
Blimey, we got ourselves an epic 

lecabnoir- around 55 miles depending on route + travel to and from the start if you cycling there.
Last time was around 13-14mph or pace of the slowest rider (usually me) but no one get's left behind


----------



## DiddlyDodds (9 Apr 2012)

lecabnoir said:


> I'm pretty new to all this so...
> 
> A) Can I come?
> B) How long wil the ride be?
> C) How fast will you all be cycling?


 

New myself but i would say 
Yes 
5hrs ish inc stops 
Steady pace prob somewhere between 12 and 15mph


----------



## lecabnoir (9 Apr 2012)

Fantastic, I can keep up with that no probs. I have a train pass to Stockport so I'll probably get the train there and cycle home afterwards.

Count me in. :-)


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2012)

This is a pretty flat ride isn't? If so, my nice red Cannondale will get another outing!


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> This is a pretty flat ride isn't? If so, my nice red Cannondale will get another outing!


 
Flat by your standards. It's not pan flat though - the first 15 miles will be lumpy.

Aim is set of at 9am (ish) and by at jodrell by 11.30am. Poss leave there by 1pm and route back, getting into Stockport by 3.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2012)

Plotting the route now.

It's got this sting in it though  Cheshire Cycle Way ! Ahem.

http://g.co/maps/guhxb


----------



## Edwards80 (10 Apr 2012)

Every good route has unique landmarks for re-grouping. Looks like that road has a cracking one


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2012)

Go up Blaze Hill instead 

Gutted you aren't doing this the following sunday - would be a perfect ride after a 2 week break.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Every good route has unique landmarks for re-grouping. Looks like that road has a cracking one
> 
> View attachment 8480


 
I initially thought about clicking on the "Like" for that post - then thought better of it.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Plotting the route now.
> 
> It's got this sting in it though  Cheshire Cycle Way ! Ahem.
> 
> http://g.co/maps/guhxb


 
Scenic though , and a nice descent down into Macc.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Apr 2012)

400bhp said:


> Go up Blaze Hill instead  quote]
> 
> You might as well stick Jenkins Chapel on the end for good measure......


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2012)

OK - Mapped (at last)

36 Miles to Jodrell, 30 back to Stockport. A little sting in Kerridge though 

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/fullscreen/82313387/

SEE PAGE 7 FOR A REVISED GPX DOWNLOAD


----------



## lanternerouge (10 Apr 2012)

Good work Fossy, looking forward to perusing route


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Scenic though , and a nice descent down into Macc.


 
Should be fun - great views from top though  It's the 'optical illusion' of the latter half of the climb that is a killer just as you approach the hairpin - used to always get groans on club runs.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2012)

400bhp said:


> Go up Blaze Hill instead


 
Always a possibility, but I suspect there would be 'more' moans, and a few heart attacks !


----------



## sdr gb (10 Apr 2012)

Looks like a nice route.
BTW, I might get distracted at the Norbury level crossing because where I used to work, we made the gates after the previous pair were demolished by a HGV. Might have to stop to see how they are holding up.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2012)

Okay, I give up - just how do you download a route from MapMyRide! (I can see the route but I can't see any way of exporting it.)


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> OK - Mapped (at last)
> 
> 36 Miles to Jodrell, 30 back to Stockport. A little sting in Kerridge though
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/fullscreen/82313387/


Nice Foss, how do we download the route? Can't see an option on there.


----------



## Edwards80 (10 Apr 2012)

I think it was in full screen view. You can replace "fullscreen" with "view" to get more options  You need to be logged in to export it though (It's free)

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/82313387


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2012)

Cheers for posting the other link. You may need to edit the track points if it exports too many in GPX. Do this in your GPS software.


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2012)

Looks like it has loaded fine on my Garmin


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Apr 2012)

Loaded fine onto the Bryton as well, 230km round trip, ouchy, just hope the weather plays ball.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2012)

Damn! I hate sites that make you sign up before they allow downloads.

I _especially_ hate sites that I have previously registered with because they wouldn't allow downloads unless I did, but then refuse to let me log in the next time, claiming that my username/password combination are not recognised. 

Most hated of all though, are such sites that won't even allow me to reset my password because they claim not to recognise the email address that I used when I was forced to register with them - gnash! 

So now it looks as if I will have to register with them _again_!


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Flat by your standards. It's not pan flat though - the first 15 miles will be lumpy.
> 
> Aim is set of at 9am (ish) and by at jodrell by 11.30am. Poss leave there by 1pm and route back, getting into Stockport by 3.


 
Compared to Colin's usual rides it is flat (ish) there'll be no stopping him this time 

If the numbers are as high as it looks we'll be lucky to all get served at Jodrell by 1pm


----------



## I like Skol (11 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> If the numbers are as high as it looks we'll be lucky to all get served at Jodrell by 1pm


 I've shown you what to do in cases like this Potsy, simply put on a spurt about 1/2 mile from the cafe and get in there first! Problem sorted.


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2012)

I like Skol said:


> I've shown you what to do in cases like this Potsy, simply put on a spurt about 1/2 mile from the cafe and get in there first! Problem sorted.


I tried that last time out with ajay, we ended up at the back of the queue after going the 'scenic route'


----------



## Judderz (11 Apr 2012)

I like Skol said:


> I've shown you what to do in cases like this Potsy, simply put on a spurt about 1/2 mile from the cafe and get in there first! Problem sorted.


 
And you've just given your tactics away


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (11 Apr 2012)

my dads gonna come along aswell


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Apr 2012)

One and a half hours to get served ! what do you all eat on these rides , a horse each


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> One and a half hours to get served ! what do you all eat on these rides , a horse each


That's just Ilikeskol, though there'd be cake for afters too 
Shouldn't take long for my order, being such a small eater


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Apr 2012)

Just looked on the menu and its looks a tad fancy dandy for a cafe.
http://www.jodrellbank.net/media/cultural/jodrellbank/documents/cafe-menu.pdf


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Just looked on the menu and its looks a tad fancy dandy for a cafe.
> http://www.jodrellbank.net/media/cultural/jodrellbank/documents/cafe-menu.pdf


That's Cheshire for you 
Last time we I mean Skolly and Skud got full brekkies, though I don't remember what time we got there, seems to be an 11.30am cut off for the normal brekky stuff 
Might take a packed lunch


----------



## Judderz (11 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> seems to be an 11.30am cut off for the normal brekky stuff


 
Or we set off a little earlier to make in time for breakfast. Might be an idea to pre-warn them how many of us are going?


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Apr 2012)

Hope they have lettuce


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2012)

I had to re-register with MapMyRide to be able to download the route and have now done that so I can see it on my OS mapping.

Apart from unavoidable bits through Stockport and a couple of other built-up areas it looks like a very nice route and one which should be fine for me on my Cannondale.

That 3D aerial fly-by feature on MMR is rather splendid! I watched about the first 35 kms of it and then looked at the map and I could recognise some of the things I'd seen from the air (the short section on the A6, for instance).



fossyant said:


> Cheers for posting the other link. You may need to edit the track points if it exports too many in GPX. Do this in your GPS software.


I got caught out by excessive track points on my last forum ride GPX file. This GPX download has over 10,000 points which is way more than needed so I have used Memory Map to cut it down to a manageable number.


potsy said:


> Looks like it has loaded fine on my Garmin


You have a more sophisticated Garmin model than mine, potsy, but I'd check to see what it has done with all those surplus track points. Mine threw away every other point without telling me last time and that route only had about 850 points. In this case, it would have thrown away 19 out of every 20! Your GPS may have truncated the route or arbitrarily cut bits out to make it fit the available track memory.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Apr 2012)

At the moment I'll have to pass as I got my lad that weekend, but if I manage a late reschedule I may end up coming on the day. If so, Potsy, would you be up for meeting at Timperley like last year?

Stu


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2012)

Colin, how would I go about checking? 
Words of no more than 2 syllables please for this novice  

Stu, that's fine on the meet up, will arrange a time when you can confirm you're coming along.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Apr 2012)

Try and get it to load on your garmin. If it starts to load it should be OK.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (12 Apr 2012)

After viewing that menu and thinking how long it's going
to serve us all, I'm taking my own nosh


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2012)

400bhp said:


> Try and get it to load on your garmin. If it starts to load it should be OK.


It has loaded on OK, but I haven't gone through it turn by turn to see if it's missed anything out.

I can see me and TF having a race for that lettuce sandwich


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

400bhp said:


> Try and get it to load on your garmin. If it starts to load it should be OK.


As I mentioned above, my cheapo Garmin Etrex swallowed my last GPX file without complaint but when I uploaded it back to my PC and compared it with the original, I found that it had discarded every second trackpoint to get it to fit the available memory.

It had become increasingly obvious on the ride that something was wrong e.g. when the breadcrumb trail on the GPS screen showed what should have been a right turn as a diagonal line across a field rather than straight lines at right angles indicating the roads round the edges of the field.

The more expensive Garmins may allow a lot more trackpoints per track, I don't know. It's bad enough to lose alternate trackpoints, but the real killer would be if the GPS simply truncated the route when it ran out of memory.

Potsy - a good way of checking your download would be to upload it back to MapMyRide and zoom in to make sure that it follows the entire route properly. If it does, you are okay. When I did this for the flat century ride file, it was very obvious that alternate points had been discarded. If it doesn't look right, tell me what GPS you have and I'll look up what its limits are and work out a solution for you.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Damn! I hate sites that make you sign up before they allow downloads.


D'oh - MMR _doesn't -_ I logged out and can still see the export link below the elevation graph on the non-fullscreen view!


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Potsy - a good way of checking your download would be to upload it back to MapMyRide and zoom in to make sure that it follows the entire route properly. If it does, you are okay. When I did this for the flat century ride file, it was very obvious that alternate points had been discarded. If it doesn't look right, tell me what GPS you have and I'll look up what its limits are and work out a solution for you.


Cheers Col, I'll have a look later or tomorrow.
It's a Garmin 605 btw, I assume Fossy has just downloaded the route to his 705(?) as it is?

ps How have you found out the track point data? How many etc?


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

Guys I'll load into my garmin mapsource and double check it later.


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Guys I'll load into my garmin mapsource and double check it later.



Btw, is there a cleanliness standard for the ride? Will I have to clean my bike for it?


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

Deleted link - see *bikely* link further down !!!!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (12 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Btw, is there a cleanliness standard for the ride? Will I have to clean my bike for it?
> View attachment 8543
> View attachment 8544


looks like you have been riding through fields


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

Photos of the cafe in this link.

http://www.urbanspoon.com/rph/341/1...jodrell-bank-pavilion-cafe-jodrell-bank-photo

Cracking food at a good price.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Btw, is there a cleanliness standard for the ride? Will I have to clean my bike for it?
> View attachment 8543
> View attachment 8544


 
Blimey - wet on the TPT today then ?


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

BTW the Map my ride produced 10k track points - you used to have an opportunity to reduce that, but it's been buggered about with. Which mapping is everyone using ? - I usually just use Garmin Mapsource these days.

I no doubt the map would have loaded to the 705, but it would have fell over trying to 'navigate it'.


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2012)

Getting more confused now (it doesn't take a lot) as I have downloaded both your links and tried them.
The original (10,000 tp's) takes an age to load but does eventually start navigating.
The one with less tp's loads much quicker but appears to have cut out nearly 8 miles of the route???
65 miles compared with 57.3???????

Help 

I think this was the problem on Colin's last ride, my Garmin was taking ages to load the route so I thought it was broken, would probably have started navigating if I'd given it a bit longer


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

I shall re check !!

Right, exact same route -

Looks like Map my ride is inaccurate - just double checked uploading to my 705 using citynav 2012.4 NT maps.

Oh well 30 miles to lunch - we'll be in time for the breakfast menu !


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Cheers Col, I'll have a look later or tomorrow.
> It's a Garmin 605 btw, I assume Fossy has just downloaded the route to his 705(?) as it is?
> 
> *ps How have you found out the track point data? How many etc?*


My Memory Map software has a properties dialog which tells me that it has 10,627 trackpoints.

There is a 'Reduce' button on that dialog which discards alternate trackpoints when clicked. That's a dumb way of doing the reduction because it keeps trackpoints where they are not needed (for example on a long stretch of nearly straight road) but discards them where they might be needed (for example a left turn followed by an immediate right or vice versa). It is a very easy thing to program so that's why they did it that way.

I clicked 'Reduce' 4 times to get the number of trackpoints down to 1,330. That still gave a pretty good approximation to the underlying roads but another reduction to 665 trackpoints was too much, given the dumb way in which it is done. I'm sure that the route could be represented quite nicely by (say) 250 trackpoints if trackpoints were carefully chosen to fit in with all the junctions and roundabouts and the spare points used to fill in long sections between those points.

I've looked up the spec. for the 605 and it apparently can store 21 tracks of upto 500 trackpoints each, so you should find that it choked on the 10,627 trackpoints of the unsimplified GPX file if you look at it closely.

I've just gone through the route and manually reduced it to 361 trackpoints but tried to make sure all the turns are still accurately marked. I'll upload it to MMR later and check it there because Memory Map's Landranger OS mapping isn't accurate for roads in towns and cities.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

Looks like it's time to ditch map my ride !


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Looks like it's time to ditch map my ride !


I usually use Bikely so I'll post my simplified file there as well as MMR, but I need to have something to eat first.

I clock the route at about 65 miles (105 km).

PS Potsy, Svendo and others have complained about problems with my route files on Bikely so I think this trackpoint limit has been catching people out.


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Which mapping is everyone using ?


Er, we use a map.


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Er, we use a map.


It'll never catch on


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

Bikely, bikeroutetoaster, couldn't remember which one stopped saving rides. Bikeroutetoaster did - forgot Bikely ! Doh.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Er, we use a map.


 
Eh, Compass and Sextant too ? 

Ps I don't use the Garmin round here to navigate usually - i know most roads, just use it to avoid the killer hills with my shoulder !!!


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

Right 

I've dropped it into bikely but the file size is still too high.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/cc-april-2012-bikely


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Right
> 
> BIKELY ROUTE - 106km / 65 miles !!!
> 
> http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/cc-april-2012-bikely


Err, that looks quite a large file too


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Apr 2012)

Don't think any one is going to get lost on this ride. If you get separated from the main group just listen for the massed beeping from the gaggle of Garmins


----------



## DiddlyDodds (12 Apr 2012)

I thought we were just going for a ride around Cheshire , looking at the last cpl of pages regarding posts on mapping and downloads, i would have thought there is more brain power going on here sorting out the route to Jodrell bank, than there is actually in Jodrell bank plotting galaxy's and black holes etc.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

Cheshire is a black hole. You can spend hours going no-where - Peover, Over Peover, Greater Peover, oh and it's not pronounced "Pee Over" - its PEE-VER - locals will scalp you - bit posh !

PS I know where we are going without the GPS, and you can't miss the big dish when near.


----------



## lanternerouge (12 Apr 2012)

Struggling to upload route from Bikely - Garmin Connect doesn't like the .gpx file. Any ideas folks?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Right
> 
> I've dropped it into bikely but the file size is still too high.
> 
> http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/cc-april-2012-bikely





potsy said:


> Err, that looks quite a large file too


Try this baby - 361 trackpoints!


----------



## lanternerouge (12 Apr 2012)

Looking at map, can't believe it starts under a mile from my flat! However I don't live there any more....  might get the train to Stocky


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Try this baby - 361 trackpoints!


 
Still might be better to try TF's way though


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

Hang on - I'm going to move some of the trackpoints to line up better with the junctions! (I forgot to do it after my meal.)


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2012)

I'm tempted to do the whole ride if I feel OK on the day, was going to peel off after Tatton Park, would be close to 80 miles if I do 
Will delete all my Garmin downloads tomorrow and see what Colin comes up with


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

Ha, I'll do the 70 miles for me - just 2.5 from start finish - time limit will be up - if you know what I mean - Its been on the Family calendar for ages. Really think Frank needs an outing, what ever weather


----------



## lanternerouge (12 Apr 2012)

I have just mapped it on Garmin Connect - don't know if this is any use to anyone?

BTW Colin on the way back might be easier to go Cale Green/Shaw Heath rather than back on the A6 - bit quieter. Looks like a fantastic route though, thanks for all the effort!!


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

I know the route without GPS (ish) - it could end up a bit hillier if I get / got it wrong on the fixed ride a year or so ago...... just the finer points I use it for. Follow me, and keep up


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

Aaaaaaaaargh!

Er, that was aimed at the Bikely software, by the way, not lanternerouge or fossyant!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

lanternerouge said:


> BTW Colin on the way back might be easier to go Cale Green/Shaw Heath rather than back on the A6 - bit quieter. Looks like a fantastic route though, thanks for all the effort!!


It looks like you might be right, but this isn't one of my routes, it is fossyant's. 

All I'm trying to do is to make the GPX file representing his route small enough to load into a Garmin's memory.

I don't normally edit on Bikely, I just use it for passing around my routes. It is really bugging me now, trying to just shift a few trackpoints to line up with junctions. It is insisting on creating new ones and randomly deletes the whole route and starts again!


----------



## lanternerouge (12 Apr 2012)

Doh! I got all confuddled  Many thanks to fossyant as well of course


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

Ah - I've just looked at the Bikely forum - the software is broken so I am not going to move my trackpoints after all!

It's near enough. I've been navigating from files like that for 5 years and not got lost so it is there for backup if the local riders get confused.

These Cheshire routes are certainly a lot more complicated than the ones for the rides I normally organise. There are so many more roads to choose from and hence junctions to navigate. I bought the GPS in the first place when I saw the size of the route sheet for _A Mere 200_!


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> These Cheshire routes are certainly a lot more complicated than the ones for the rides I normally organise. There are so many more roads to choose from and hence junctions to navigate.


 
Hence my comments...........we can go no-where for hours in Cheshire..... without doing the same road...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Hence my comments...........we can go no-where for hours in Cheshire..... without doing the same road...


Yeah - I rode the Manchester 100 five or six times but never managed to memorise the entire route! There are near enough 100 junctions in the 100 miles. IIRC, _A Mere 200_ had almost 200 in 200-odd km!


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

As a trained local, we won't get totally lost... Just want to avoid some nasty shocks on the Pennine Hills - it's still fixed OK,


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Don't think any one is going to get lost on this ride. If you get separated from the main group just listen for the massed beeping from the gaggle of Garmins


My Etrex is silent, which can result in me missing turns if I'm chatting to someone and forget to look at the GPS screen in time. It does flash a message on the screen saying "TURN AHEAD", but I was looking at the screen when that message popped up, I would have already spotted the turn on the GPS's 'breadcrumb trail'!


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Apr 2012)

When I run a forum ride I don't tell anyone what the route is. Coincidentally no one who comes on my rides uses a Garmin. Coincidentally no one comes on my rides. I'm hoping one day there will be a huge sunspot or the satellites crash. In a survey of university students a couple of years ago something like 70% of them thought the M1 was a river.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> In a survey of university students a couple of years ago something like 70% of them thought the M1 was a river.


It could be worse ...


----------



## Judderz (13 Apr 2012)

Is there car parking nearby to Stockport Station?


----------



## I like Skol (13 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Photos of the cafe in this link.
> 
> http://www.urbanspoon.com/rph/341/1...jodrell-bank-pavilion-cafe-jodrell-bank-photo
> 
> Cracking food at a good price.


 
I have no complaints about the food, definitely a cut above the typical greasy spoon. In fact, just viewing that picture has got me drooling over the keyboard


----------



## lanternerouge (13 Apr 2012)

Judderz said:


> Is there car parking nearby to Stockport Station?


 There is plenty - at the station itself, or in Edgeley opposite it. You can park for free in Shaw Heath as well eg car park opposite Texaco


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> When I run a forum ride I don't tell anyone what the route is. Coincidentally no one who comes on my rides uses a Garmin. Coincidentally no one comes on my rides. I'm hoping one day there will be a huge sunspot or the satellites crash. In a survey of university students a couple of years ago something like 70% of them thought the M1 was a river.


 
I could have just not told anyone, heh heh !! Dan_bo said on one ride a couple of years ago - "Glad you know where you are going, I don't" ad he's local.

PS Parking at the station isn't that cheap - make sure you park in the smaller one near the Station Entrance / on the back of the swimming pool. The big car park is very expensive (long stay). Edgeley is a couple of minutes ride away, and it's much cheaper.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 Apr 2012)

I have found this web site http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/near/grand-central-pools/ No 4 (Ritz car park) seems ok based on Free on Sundays , and just over the road (past McDonalds) to Station Rd


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I have found this web site http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/near/grand-central-pools/ No 4 (Ritz car park) seems ok based on Free on Sundays , and just over the road (past McDonalds) to Station Rd



For those who don't know thE area, you have do drive past thE two car parks on Piccadilly, then take the first right, and right again into Fletcher St, then right into the car park. It's the car park on the left you want. You basically have to drive round the outside of the car park before you can get in.


----------



## potsy (13 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> For those who don't know thE area, you have do drive past thE two car parks on Piccadilly, then take the first right, and right again into Fletcher St, then right into the car park. It's the car park on the left you want. You basically have to drive round the outside of the car park before you can get in.


Is there a gpx for this


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Is there a gpx for this




20000000 track points do you.......?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> In a survey of university students a couple of years ago something like 70% of them thought the M1 was a river.


 
Face it , most students don't know their arses from there elbows.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> In a survey of university students a couple of years ago something like 70% of them thought the M1 was a river.


It is - it's in Cameroon!


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Apr 2012)

'Fraid I won't be joining you as I've got my son next weekend. By way of compensation, I went out that way today although I didn't actually go "for a Bank" 

Stu


----------



## Kestevan (16 Apr 2012)

Looks like I've been given the all-clear for Sunday, so if theres room for a (not-so) little one, I'll come along and make you all look fast and slim.....with the possible exception of Colin... I'm not a miracle worker


----------



## Alun (16 Apr 2012)

Kestevan said:


> Looks like I've been given the all-clear for Sunday, so if theres room for a (not-so) little one, I'll come along and make you all look fast and slim.....with the possible exception of Colin... I'm not a miracle worker


Harsh !


----------



## oldfatfool (16 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> Harsh !


But possibly fair


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2012)

Kestevan said:


> Looks like I've been given the all-clear for Sunday, so if theres room for a (not-so) little one, I'll come along and make you all look fast and slim.....with the possible exception of Colin... I'm not a miracle worker


Pot/Kettle/Black? 


Alun said:


> Harsh !


True!


oldfatfool said:


> But possibly fair


You beat me to it!

I was saying yesterday that maybe I should take a sabbatical from CC, go off and sort myself out and come back one day fighting fit. Instead of the trim 50 year old with brown hair in the current avatar, there would be a trim 57 (?) year old with thinning grey hair in its replacement. (I SKYPED my brother-in-law a couple of weeks ago and he started laughing at me. He said I looked more like Chris Moyles than me - _nice!_)


----------



## lanternerouge (16 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Pot/Kettle/Black?
> 
> True!
> 
> ...


There's nothing like sympathy is there?? And that's nothing like it!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2012)

lanternerouge said:


> There's nothing like sympathy is there?? And that's nothing like it!


They know I can take it.

What they don't know is that one day they will come on a forum ride which is somewhat quicker than they were expecting and they will have to ask me very nicely to slow down ...


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2012)

Colin, you are nothing like Chris moyles, he's lost weight


----------



## I like Skol (16 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> They know I can take it.


That will be on account of your thick skin, like a hippo.... I mean rhino!



ColinJ said:


> What they don't know is that one day they will come on a forum ride which is somewhat quicker than they were expecting and they will have to ask me very nicely to slow down ...


Not bloody likely.......................

................. I won't ask nicely. 

I am formulating a plan that allows me to finish my night shift in Hazel Grove at 7am, then ride around for 1½-2hrs, before meeting you all at Stockport so I can take the piss for a while wave you off before I head home to bed ready for another nights toil. It might just work?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Colin, you are nothing like Chris moyles, he's lost weight


Being told that I looked as fat as CM was bad enough, but the fact that CM isn't exactly a 'looker' either didn't really cheer me up. When bro-in-law said that to me, I looked at the inset SKYPE window showing what picture I was sending to him and I thought "_Oh, Paul Kinell -_ _he's right!_"


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Apr 2012)

Looking at the weather looks like a mixed bag at the weekend , sun and showers.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Looking at the weather looks like a mixed bag at the weekend , sun and showers.


It's a bit too far out to trust the forecast, but if it looks wet on the day I might ride my Basso which has mudguards. (Must get my new cassette ordered!)


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Apr 2012)

Never owned any mudguards in my life , so if it rains i will have to sculk at the back


----------



## Alun (17 Apr 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Never owned any mudguards in my life , so if it rains i will have to sculk at the back


Not even on your Raleigh Chopper?


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Never owned any mudguards in my life , so if it rains i *will have to sculk at the back*


I've reserved that spot for myself 
Weather up to Saturday not looking good is it? This is what happens when TF and dr_pink sign up for a ride, jinxes


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Apr 2012)

TF and dr_pink do not like this

Nothing to do with the Jet Stream or the fact that the last couple of weeks have been the same, anyway, what was wrong with 1st April?
{dr_pink as we speak on turbo in preparation for a rematch]


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> TF and dr_pink do not like this
> 
> Nothing to do with the Jet Stream or the fact that the last couple of weeks have been the same, anyway, what was wrong with 1st April?
> *{dr_pink as we speak on turbo in preparation for a rematch]*


 
potsy does not like this 

April 1st must have been a one off


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2012)

Hmm, Blue bike, green bike or red bike ?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> Not even on your Raleigh Chopper?


 
I do declare i told a fib about never having mudguards, i had some little short ones like the photo below






No i didn't have a chopper , there was only one kid in our gang who's parents had enough money to get a chopper, the rest of us had old bikes with any bits we could get on it


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2012)

I've seen tiny mudguards liken those before but never understood what good they are - can anybody enlighten me? The front of the front one would slightly reduce the spray coming up in front of you which you would otherwise be riding into, but what good do the other bits do?


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Hmm, Blue bike, green bike or red bike ?


Which is the dirtiest?  
Have you not got a pink one?


----------



## Kestevan (18 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I've seen tiny mudguards liken those before but never understood what good they are - can anybody enlighten me? The front of the front one would slightly reduce the spray coming up in front of you which you would otherwise be riding into, but what good do the other bits do?


 

The only possible useage I can think of is to try and keep road grime from fouling the brake calipers. Given that bikes of this vintage usually had steel rims, the chances of being able to stop if it was raining were slim to non anyway.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Apr 2012)

Oh yes! Fond memories of steel wheels that rusted and if you wanted to stop in a hurry in the wet, forget it. I have many vivid memories of riding round Pendle lanes and having to sit down on the cross bar with both feet acting as drag brakes on the road in the rain, oh happy days! BTW I think this kind of stuff made us all better bike handlers and as adults [and not a helmet in sight ] perhaps not as intimidated by todays road situations.
Back on track, I think there is a possibility we are going to get wet on Sunday, how nice are they at Jodrell when it comes to a lot of wet cyclists? Would it be worth ringing them just before we set off with numbers?


----------



## I like Skol (18 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Back on track, I think there is a possibility we are going to get wet on Sunday, how nice are they at Jodrell when it comes to a lot of wet cyclists? Would it be worth ringing them just before we set off with numbers?


 
It is definitely worth ringing them. I turned up with a mate late last year and we were turned away as there was a 'private' event on 

The website opening times made no mention of this possibility and as we had ridden around 25 miles by this point just to get there for lunch we were mightily p*ssed off although that was a week day, can't see it happening on a Sunday?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Oh yes! Fond memories of steel wheels that rusted and if you wanted to stop in a hurry in the wet, forget it.


I had a very near miss with wet steel rims as a teenager in Coventry. I had cycled home for lunch and left it a bit left going back. It started raining just as I got on my bike and headed down Barker's Butts Lane hill towards the lights at Moseley Avenue (here on StreetView).

I was halfway down the hill when the lights changed to green so I went _full gas_ to try and get through before they changed back to red. _Too late_ - I was still about 50 metres away when they changed to red and the cross-traffic started. No problem, brake ... _AAAAARGH - NO RESPONSE! _

The drivers coming both ways were on the ball and emergency-braked to create a gap big enough for me to get through! Just after the lights, the brake blocks finally squeegeed the last of the water off my rims and I almost went over the bars when they bit!

That was probably my closest encounter with death. I could so easily have become just another RTA statistic and everyone would have wondered why I'd jumped the red light ... _"Colin was such a sensible boy - whatever was he thinking!"  _


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2012)

How many have we, about a dozen. They are fine now with cyclists, and if the weather is crap they will probably be happy with the business.

I'll email/phone them to check its ok. if we cant get in for any reason there is a cafe at the caravan place 'the spinney' that is well known as a cyclist cafe, but i will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> How many have we, about a dozen.


It was about 25 at last count!!!!!!!


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2012)

I will give them a call tomorrow, and let them know there will be about a two dozen greedy cyclists turning up on sunday.


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2012)

Been through the thread and this is the list unless I have missed anyone-
fossy
potsy
edwards80
TF & dr_pink (weather jinxes)
peninePaul
Alun
Paulsecteur
yahudamoon (?)
dan-bo (possible)
sdr gb
judderz +1
crimmey (possible)
lanternerouge
juanlobbe
diddlydodds
colinj
hacienda71(?)
Holdsworth (possible)
Skudupnorth (excited)
Schneil
lecabnoir
oldfatfool (possible)
mickeydrippin60 +1
Kestevan

That's 27 with some only possibles.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 Apr 2012)

Hope they have a big tea pot


----------



## Schneil (18 Apr 2012)

HI all

I'm coming!

What to wear though? A gilet and get wet, or a nightvision and cook? Decisions....


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2012)

Flippin ek, 27......... Peloton. Never got that many on club runs when a couple of clubs went out. Right, who is counting everyone in at the tops of hills, not sure I can count to 27. 

If the weather is crap, i doubt Jodrell will be busy. I shall double check nothing is booked in, checked the site and there are no special events.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Apr 2012)

Going to be one hell of a sprint for the cafe


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Going to be one hell of a sprint for the cafe


 
Right, my 53 ring might help there !


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2012)

Chain gang the last two miles to the cafe ?


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Apr 2012)

Nah, I'll just put dr_pink on the front about 10 miles out and sit in.


fossyant said:


> Right, my 53 ring might help there !


53 on fixed  Ok I give in, you win


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Nah, I'll just put dr_pink on the front about 10 miles out and sit in.
> 
> 53 on fixed  Ok I give in, you win


 
Who said fixed !


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Nah, I'll just put dr_pink on the front about 10 miles out and sit in.
> quote]
> She'll have to get past me first v


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2012)

Well anyone hanging at the back, will be whiplashed, as my route circum-navigates the dish (so you get a good view) so anyone sneekily diving up Chelford - Holmes Chapel main road will be shot. 

PS I'll order the dish to face upwards to fit Potsy and Colin's cake in !


----------



## dr_pink (18 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> She'll have to get past me first v


only if the final stretch is uphill - I don't do sprinting

I do, however, have another plan... a well timed text to my mum (handily placed in Holmes Chapel) could mean that she bags me the comfiest chair and the biggest piece of cake in the cafe...


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Apr 2012)

dr_pink said:


> only if the final stretch is uphill - I don't do sprinting
> 
> I do, however, have another plan... a well timed text to my mum (handily placed in Holmes Chapel) could mean that she bags me the comfiest chair and the biggest piece of cake in the cafe...


If she live in Holmes Chapel she do a roaring trade in feeding some hungry and wet cyclists !!!......just don't let Potsy get there first,he is the cake monster !


----------



## I like Skol (18 Apr 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> If she live in Holmes Chapel she do a roaring trade in feeding some hungry and wet cyclists !!!......just don't let Potsy get there first,he is the cake monster !


 
But does she do a good fry-up? I seem to remember black pudding AND white pudding!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Nah, I'll just put dr_pink on the front about 10 miles out and sit in.


I can't imagine that you get much of a tow, given the difference in your sizes!


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> PS I'll order the dish to face upwards to fit Potsy and Colin's cake in !


How rude


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

Cafe pre-warned - absolutely fine, just said they could be busy being a Sunday. Also sent the new menu.

Attached :-


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Cafe pre-warned - absolutely fine, just said they could be busy being a Sunday. Also sent the new menu.
> 
> Attached :-


Good news about the cafe, can't see the menu though, my little computer cannot open the file.
Is there anything less poncy on it?
Or are we all popping round to dr_pinks mums for a bacon butty?


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

Less poncy ?

Full english, beans on toast or sausage butty if there before 11.30am Poncy stuff after !


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Less poncy ?
> 
> Full english, beans on toast or sausage butty if there before 11.30am Poncy stuff after !


I'd better set off at 8am then


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2012)

Crikey is it the 19th already?


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2012)

i'm a possible at the mo-thought this was a few weeks off yet. Where does the time go?


----------



## Alun (19 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> I'd better set off at 8am then


 It'll have to be soup and artisan bread for me, whatever that is. Hope Colin doesn't arrive late again


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> It'll have to be soup and artisan bread for me, whatever that is. Hope Colin doesn't arrive late again


Artisan bread = bread + higher price? 


Alun said:


> Hope Colin doesn't arrive late again


I can crack on at a reasonable speed when there aren't lumps in the way! If you recall, on one of the few flat sections of SITD on Sunday (despite having just popped something in my leg sprinting round the big roundabout out of Silsden) from Steeton to Keighley you, potsy and Phil were trailing behind somewhere ...


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> i'm a possible at the mo-thought this was a few weeks off yet. Where does the time go?


Sounds like a fair weather rider's excuse to me, or is it the lack of notice? 




Alun said:


> It'll have to be soup and artisan bread for me, whatever that is. Hope Colin doesn't arrive late again


 
Is this not what you eat all the time in scouse land then?


----------



## Alun (19 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Artisan bread = bread + higher price?
> 
> I can crack on at a reasonable speed when there aren't lumps in the way! If you recall, on one of the few flat sections of SITD on Sunday (despite having just popped something in my leg sprinting round the big roundabout out of Silsden) from Steeton to Keighley you, potsy and Phil were trailing behind somewhere ...


True enough! I was meaning being late at the start like on the Century ride, but that could have been the drivers fault


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Sounds like a fair weather rider's excuse to me, or is it the lack of notice?


Rumbled!


----------



## Alun (19 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Is this not what you eat all the time in scouse land then?


 
White sliced bread maybe, but not poncy artisan bread, haven't had that since I lived in Manchester.


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

The sausage butty was very nice last time - proper tasty sausage and posh bread. If not in time, I fancy the posh pasta !

PS the coffee is excellent.


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> The sausage butty was very nice last time - proper tasty sausage and posh bread. If not in time, I fancy the posh pasta !
> 
> PS the coffee is excellent.


 
Maybe we should send dr-pink in first, seeing as she's quite posh, well compared to some of us rabble 
Posh pasta sounds good to me


----------



## oldfatfool (19 Apr 2012)

The porridge sounds favourite the way the temps have been plummeting all week


----------



## DiddlyDodds (19 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> True enough! I was meaning being late at the start like on the Century ride, but that could have been the drivers fault


 
Unless anything has changed Colin is getting a lift down with me and i am generaly reliable, infact with any look we should be early (but dont quote me on that one)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> True enough! I was meaning being late at the start like on the Century ride, but that could have been the drivers fault


Well, we set off from Hebden Bridge at the time decided, but I think I should have suggested to Steve a 15 minute earlier departure time, given that I had realised we'd be cutting it fine.


oldfatfool said:


> The porridge sounds favourite the way the temps have been plummeting all week


Porridge is my breakfast of choice most days of the year, but it wouldn't be my mid-ride choice! 


DiddlyDodds said:


> Unless anything has changed Colin is getting a lift down with me and i am generaly reliable, infact with any look we should be early (but dont quote me on that one)


Yes please! 

We said 07:30 at Hebden Bridge station car park didn't we? I'll make sure that I get there by 07:25 so that I don't keep you waiting.

I'll PM you the number of the phone that I carry on forum rides. I don't tend to carry it around with me the rest of the time though so PM me here if you need to communicate before the morning of the ride.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (19 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Yes please!
> 
> We said 07:30 at Hebden Bridge station car park didn't we? I'll make sure that I get there by 07:25 so that I don't keep you waiting.
> 
> I'll PM you the number of the phone that I carry on forum rides. I don't tend to carry it around with me the rest of the time though so PM me here if you need to communicate before the morning of the ride.


 
Yes , 7.30 at the station, will have a look on here at 7am as i set off.

Pete


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Maybe we should send dr-pink in first, seeing as she's quite posh, well compared to some of us rabble
> Posh pasta sounds good to me


dr_pink cannot reply because she tipped a cup of coffee over her posh laptop [I sense I may be in as much trouble as you are ] and has taken umbrage at being called posh. Come to think of it on Fossy's list we are described as Jinxes and on Colin's ride as cheats so I'm also miffed.
Please don't encourage mummy pink, she would be in her element but you can't make crumbs and have to use a posh naplin


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

It wasn't me that did the list, it was that cake munching trouble causer Potsy.  He is from Wythenshawe (near)


----------



## I like Skol (19 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Rumbled!


Didn't you cry off this ride last year?



DiddlyDodds said:


> Yes , 7.30 at the station, will have a look on here at 7am as i set off.
> 
> Pete


It really shouldn't take much more than 1 hr'ish to get from H/B to Stockport



fossyant said:


> It wasn't me that did the list, it was that cake munching trouble causer Potsy.  He is from Wythenshawe (near)


I see you know him well?


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

Maccies will be open for those getting there too early - coffee, heart attack McSausage butty ?


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> It wasn't me that did the list, it was that cake munching trouble causer Potsy.  He is from Wythenshawe (near)


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


>


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Come to think of it on Fossy's list we are described as Jinxes and on Colin's ride as cheats so I'm also miffed.


It weren't me guv ... 


Henri Desgrange in a 1902 L'Équipe article said:


> I still feel that variable gears are only for people over forty-five. Isn't it better to triumph by the strength of your muscles than by the artifice of a derailleur? We are getting soft... As for me, give me a fixed gear!


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Apr 2012)

I'll take that as a compliment, 45, I wish.


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

Oh, one thing I can guarantee, the roads are worse than the last time totallyfixed and dr pink came up for a ride.


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Oh, one thing I can guarantee, the roads are worse than the last time totallyfixed and dr pink came up for a ride.


Bet it rained then an'all


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Bet it rained then an'all


 
Usual weather..... damp, cow poo, mud... 

Went to the Spinney Cafe though.


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Apr 2012)

Well the invite is always there to come and ride in Rutland, uber smooth roads, little traffic and excellent cakes, if we can make the journey......


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2012)

I was quite shocked to find out your age tf, thought Fossy was the old man of the cc rides  

*according to Dan-bo


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Well the invite is always there to come and ride in Rutland, uber smooth roads, little traffic and excellent cakes, if we can make the journey......


 
I indeed do plan to do more of this. Keeping the family happy at weekends though - but there may be a way... weekend away, hotel, I run off for a few hours. ?????


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> I was quite shocked to find out your age tf, thought Fossy was the old man of the cc rides
> 
> *according to Dan-bo


 
I'll 'ave im , no I wont.... In the cadence thread, Dan said he's uses bigger gears now, yes just one thigh is double both my thighs - I've tried chasing him when he gets the power on (best bike as well)..I lost.

42 catch me if you can.  You'll see the grey streaks in my hair first.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> I was quite shocked to find out your age tf, thought Fossy was the old man of the cc rides
> 
> *according to Dan-bo


Ha ha - I remember that!

Dan-bo to me (aged _*55*_ at the time): _"Fossy is getting on a bit now - he must be nearly 40!"  _


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)

Right, time to unleash the secret detour on Sunday, up Blaze Hill !


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> I was quite shocked to find out your age tf, thought Fossy was the old man of the cc rides
> 
> *according to Dan-bo


I was joking, that should make you feel better.


fossyant said:


> I indeed do plan to do more of this. Keeping the family happy at weekends though - but there may be a way... weekend away, hotel, I run off for a few hours. ?????


Steve H who did Colin's century ride came down to Rutland to stay over Easter, I know of the place he stayed at but no idea of price etc. He had his family with him and seemed to enjoy the visit, but plenty to see around here.


fossyant said:


> Right, time to unleash the secret detour on Sunday, up Blaze Hill !


Is this doable on fixed?


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Is this doable on fixed?


 
No !   Unless you like the sight of kneecaps rolling back down the hill. The little sting in Kerridge is enough. Blaze is a cracking climb, but not on fixed.


I'll 'deliberately' get 'lost' if this lot keep it up about my age


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> I was quite shocked to find out your age tf, thought Fossy was the old man of the cc rides
> 
> *according to Dan-bo


 
You dropping me in the $hit again?


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> I'll 'ave im , no I wont.... In the cadence thread, Dan said he's uses bigger gears now, yes just one thigh is double both my thighs - *I've tried chasing him when he gets the power on (best bike as well)..I lost*.
> 
> 42 catch me if you can.  You'll see the grey streaks in my hair first.


 

i seem to remember that one occasion being a downhill, where I have an obvious advantage


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> You dropping me in the $hit again?


 
We'll let his tyres down at the cafe, then do a runner !


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> i seem to remember that one occasion being a downhill, where I have an obvious advantage


 
That would be Long Hill into Whaley Bridge  Seem to remember you leaving everybody a long way behind.


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> That would be Long Hill into Whaley Bridge  Seem to remember you leaving everybody a long way behind.


 
No it was off Saddleworth into Greenfield - I was hammering the pedals at about 46 mph trying to keep up with Dan !


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Apr 2012)

He got away from everyone on that ride to Buxton and back as well iirc.


----------



## Kestevan (20 Apr 2012)

I think I'm going to downgrade myself to a possible.....

The missus has managed a week without the fags, and I'm not sure leaving her all day with a hyperactive 5yr old would be particularly helpfull in the stress reduction stakes.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2012)

Tell you what if it's anything like today i'm gonna be downgrading myself to 'possilbly still in bed' on sunday! It's pi$$ing it down out there!


----------



## Kestevan (20 Apr 2012)

It's only water trust me, you'll not melt


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Tell you what if it's anything like today i'm gonna be downgrading myself to 'possilbly still in bed' on sunday! It's pi$$ing it down out there!


14C and sun here


----------



## Kestevan (20 Apr 2012)

Failry nice here too on the correct side of the Pennines.

Danbos over the hills in Mordor though, where it's always raining.... or hailing.... or snowing... or just _grim _


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)

I believe it's bright but windy in N. Wales - the kids and missus are over there. Absolutely hammering down here - bah !


----------



## Judderz (20 Apr 2012)

Grrrrr F****n typical.....I'm gonna have to miss out. Annoyed is an understatement.
As it's our year end next week, and new price list coming out on the 1st May and the list not at the printers yet, I'm in work the whole weekend.


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I was joking, that should make you feel better.


 
It does 



dan_bo said:


> You dropping me in the $hit again?


 
Always 


fossyant said:


> We'll let his tyres down at the cafe, then do a runner !


 
I'll behave now


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Been through the thread and this is the list unless I have missed anyone-
> fossy
> potsy
> edwards80
> ...


 
Updated, now 25 including all the possibles.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2012)

Well, it's peeing down here, in the middle of the Pennines!


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)

Do I or don't I ?



Get some new tyres from Decathlon ? Digital Blue or Black ? - You can g-tee it will hiss it down if I do this. Could really do with two sets, but that's £80.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2012)

Kestevan said:


> It's only water trust me, you'll not melt


But water is a very good solvent ...


----------



## Alun (20 Apr 2012)

The weather is not unpleasant here in LSA. Dry, but I hesitate to call it sunny.


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Do I or don't I ?
> 
> 
> 
> Get some new tyres from Decathlon ? Digital Blue or Black ? - You can g-tee it will hiss it down if I do this. Could really do with two sets, but that's £80.


Get the digital blue ones and put 'em on your red bike? 

Put new tyres on my Secteur the other week, 25mm Krylion's, I like.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Get the digital blue ones and put 'em on your red bike?
> 
> Put new tyres on my Secteur the other week, 25mm Krylion's, I like.


I used to ride 25C Krylions but I've gone down-market to Lithions (budget constraints), and down-sized to 23Cs (the 25Cs don't fit under my Crud Road Racers).


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I used to ride 25C Krylions but I've gone down-market to Lithions (budget constraints), and down-sized to 23Cs (the 25Cs don't fit under my Crud Road Racers).


Mmm, that's a point, better put the Raceblades back on and live with the weight penalty 
Got the Krylion's for around £20 from CRC, none left now though.


----------



## sdr gb (20 Apr 2012)

I'm still coming .
Just need to fit a new chain on the Trek in the morning, quick test ride and I will be good to go.


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2012)

sdr gb said:


> I'm still coming .
> Just need to fit a new chain on the Trek in the morning, quick test ride and I will be good to go.


Where have I heard that before?  
Colin?


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I used to ride 25C Krylions but I've gone down-market to Lithions (budget constraints), and down-sized to 23Cs (the 25Cs don't fit under my Crud Road Racers).


 
I commute on Lithions - good tyres for the price.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (20 Apr 2012)

On Sunday i will be mainly using black hoops that go round and round


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Apr 2012)

Judderz said:


> Grrrrr F****n typical.....I'm gonna have to miss out. Annoyed is an understatement.
> As it's our year end next week, and new price list coming out on the 1st May and the list not at the printers yet, I'm in work the whole weekend.


Bugger ! Maybe the next one ????


----------



## Judderz (20 Apr 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Bugger ! Maybe the next one ????


 
I know...just f***s me off, every year they drag their arses with new prices and there's always a delay. Was so looking forward to this too.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2012)

sdr gb said:


> I'm still coming .
> Just need to fit a new chain on the Trek in the morning, quick test ride and I will be good to go.





potsy said:


> Where have I heard that before?
> Colin?


What? Oh, er, yes ... 

I fettled my Basso last Saturday, ready for Sunday's audax/forum ride but I left it a bit late on Saturday evening and didn't manage to get _my_ test ride in. When I set off to meet potsy et al, my new chain was slipping so much on the old cassette that I had to take the bike home and swap it for my Cannondale. Make sure you do that test ride tomorrow! Just in case - keep the old chain, so you can put it back on temporarily if you have to.


----------



## lecabnoir (20 Apr 2012)

Just out of interest, if I turn up in Sunday will I be the only woman? And are you sure it's just a leisurely ride and not a testosterone fuelled race to the cafe? I may end up MILES behind. :-(


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Apr 2012)

lecabnoir said:


> Just out of interest, if I turn up in Sunday will I be the only woman? And are you sure it's just a leisurely ride and not a testosterone fuelled race to the cafe? I may end up MILES behind. :-(


 
There is another lady riding, Totally Fixed's wife. It is a social ride, the pace is relaxed and no one gets dropped, you will be fine.


----------



## lecabnoir (20 Apr 2012)

Ah ha, that's ok then. I feel much better now. :-)


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)

We never drop anyone, that's the rules. We may make our own pace up a hill, but we wait at the top. I tend to count everyone in.

If the pace is too high, we drop speed and wait. 

It is a social ride, you will be very welcome.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Apr 2012)

I guess this is not the time to say that dr pink may be racing tomorrow, but may not cos the weather looks pants, just that she needs the practice if she is going to stand a chance against Potsy 
Sorry that was a bit harsh. It will be a nice change for dr pink to have female company, welcome lecabnoir.


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)

Judderz said:


> I know...just f***s me off, every year they drag their arses with new prices and there's always a delay. Was so looking forward to this too.


 
We'll do a summer one too then.


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> What? Oh, er, yes ...
> 
> I fettled my Basso last Saturday, ready for Sunday's audax/forum ride but I left it a bit late on Saturday evening and didn't manage to get _my_ test ride in. When I set off to meet potsy et al, my new chain was slipping so much on the old cassette that I had to take the bike home and swap it for my Cannondale. Make sure you do that test ride tomorrow! Just in case - keep the old chain, so you can put it back on temporarily if you have to.


 
Amateur ! Sheesh.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Apr 2012)

It's still fixie friendly is'nt it Fossy ? Should be a good day no matter what


----------



## The Brewer (20 Apr 2012)

I really wanted to attend this forum ride, well atleast half of it and head back to Wrexham half way round, even kind of plotted my route. Sickness and annual leave in work though put a stop to it

Have a good day guys and hope the weathers good for you.....will read the thread in work Sunday night with envy

Sean


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Amateur ! Sheesh.


The stupid thing is that I was well aware of the risk of this happening and had said that I needed to test ride the bike for that very reason!

The problem was that my fettling was interrupted so I didn't finish it until 22:45 on the Saturday and set off at 08:45 on the Sunday so there wasn't a lot of time to do a test ride. Of course, I'd had the chain for over a week before I got round to fitting it ... 

I thought I'd left the old chain on too long, but the cassette didn't look _that_ worn so I was surprised by how bad the problem was with the new chain. I wasn't even having to pedal hard to get it to slip. In fact, I had to pedal very carefully for it _not_ to slip!


----------



## Alun (21 Apr 2012)

lecabnoir said:


> Just out of interest, if I turn up in Sunday will I be the only woman? And are you sure it's just a leisurely ride and not a testosterone fuelled race to the cafe? I may end up MILES behind. :-(


If you are behind me at the cafe stop, I will be very surprised !


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> It's still fixie friendly is'nt it Fossy ? Should be a good day no matter what


 
Yes it is, little shock in Kerridge, but do-able.


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The stupid thing is that I was well aware of the risk of this happening and had said that I needed to test ride the bike for that very reason!
> 
> The problem was that my fettling was interrupted so I didn't finish it until 22:45 on the Saturday and set off at 08:45 on the Sunday so there wasn't a lot of time to do a test ride. Of course, I'd had the chain for over a week before I got round to fitting it ...
> 
> I thought I'd left the old chain on too long, but the cassette didn't look _that_ worn so I was surprised by how bad the problem was with the new chain. I wasn't even having to pedal hard to get it to slip. In fact, I had to pedal very carefully for it _not_ to slip!


 
La..la..la


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> If you are behind me at the cafe stop, I will be very surprised !


So will I


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Yes it is, little shock in Kerridge, but do-able.


Need a shock to get me back in to more regular riding !


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2012)

Looks like I'll bring the best bike what ever the weather - just been out for new tyres, Decathlon sold out of the Pro3's on offer, so just got two Pro4's £££££ . I also don't have any sort of lightweight pocket lock, so grabbed a Knog Kabanna from Halfrauds - should tuck into the pocket nicely, plus my son will be using it at High School soon as a backup to a D.

Forecast is showers - if it's like today it won't be too bad - occasional hail storms.

Anyway, better get busy as I've got to fit the tyres now, as off to the pub with my dad at 2.00pm for a short while (takes advantage of the family being away).


----------



## sdr gb (21 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Make sure you do that test ride tomorrow!


Test ride done and everything's fine. Now I just need to decide which bike to use, the bad weather Trek or my new Cube. Life was simpler when I only had one bike.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2012)

I'm committed to the Cannondale because I don't want to put the grotty old chain back on my Basso while waiting for the new cassette to arrive. (Note to self: an event which would occur more quickly if the order had actually been placed!) 

I could transfer the Crud Roadracers from the Basso, but I can't be bothered! I suppose that will jinx us now - heavy rain all day ... 

I've put some more dry lube on the Cannondale's chain to try and avoid it squeaking in the rain. I've also cleaned the bike, even though it sounds like it will be dirty again within about 5 miles tomorrow. 

See y'all in the morning!


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Looks like I'll bring the best bike what ever the weather - just been out for new tyres, Decathlon sold out of the Pro3's on offer, so just got two Pro4's £££££ .
> 
> Forecast is showers - if it's like today it won't be too bad - occasional hail storms.


Could have got 4 of the digital blue ones at CRC for £70 

I'm just putting the RB's on now, have put my new front wheel on too(22g lighter for the cafe sprint) so should really go and test that later.
I won't be cleaning anything, you wouldn't notice the difference anyway with all the scratches


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2012)

Off to the pub. TTFN


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Could have got 4 of the digital blue ones at CRC for £70
> 
> I'm just putting the RB's on now, have put my new front wheel on too(22g lighter for the cafe sprint) so should really go and test that later.
> I won't be cleaning anything, you wouldn't notice the difference anyway with all the scratches


 
Went black, very toned down


----------



## dan_bo (21 Apr 2012)

So what time we meeting tomorrow then- 10.30?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (21 Apr 2012)

9.00!!


----------



## lanternerouge (21 Apr 2012)

This mega sucks but I can't come tomorrow. Been looking forward to this for yonks but am v ill this weekend and still need to do a stack of work. I am sorry to miss the opportunity to meet the nice people on here, but I hope the weather holds for you!


----------



## oldfatfool (21 Apr 2012)

Got all my kit together for a 6am start 

If its raining though I'm off back to bed


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> I also don't have any sort of lightweight pocket lock, so grabbed a Knog Kabanna from Halfrauds - should tuck into the pocket nicely, plus my son will be using it at High School soon as a backup to a D..


 
Never dawned on we need to carry a lock for the stop , i will have to work on the basis that other bikes look far better than mine and so mine gets left alone...


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2012)

lanternerouge said:


> This mega sucks but I can't come tomorrow. Been looking forward to this for yonks but am v ill this weekend and still need to do a stack of work. I am sorry to miss the opportunity to meet the nice people on here, but I hope the weather holds for you!


Shame that mate, see you next time.


DiddlyDodds said:


> Never dawned on we need to carry a lock for the stop , i will have to work on the basis that other bikes look far better than mine and so mine gets left alone...


I doubt it's a bike theft hot spot, but I will carry a lightweight lock just as a slight deterrent.
We could always sit outside for lunch


----------



## lecabnoir (21 Apr 2012)

Ok, this is me being lazy now. I know there are details in the thread of time and location for meeting up tomorrow........but I really don't want to go through it all again.

Anyone have the answers please?


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2012)

lecabnoir said:


> Ok, this is me being lazy now. I know there are details in the thread of time and location for meeting up tomorrow........but I really don't want to go through it all again.
> 
> Anyone have the answers please?


There's always one 

Stockport train station, 9am start


----------



## lecabnoir (21 Apr 2012)

Thank you. Laziness does pay sometimes.


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2012)

lecabnoir said:


> Thank you. Laziness does pay sometimes.


Yeah but you'd better check the whole thread, I have told the odd lie before


----------



## lecabnoir (21 Apr 2012)

Ohhh sneaky.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Apr 2012)

Yes, he can be a bit sneaky


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Apr 2012)

PS we will be rolling in from Wilmslow, being lazy and leaving the car there, in posh Holmes Chapel now, see you all in the morning.


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2012)

Just home, carb loading with food again. Ended up cooking tea at my folks.... after the pop.

9.00 am tomorrow folks.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Apr 2012)

Might see you on the way.


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Never dawned on we need to carry a lock for the stop , i will have to work on the basis that other bikes look far better than mine and so mine gets left alone...


 
I don't think it's necessary, and there will be a fair number with locks, but I wasn't leaving a £4k bike without nothing ! Happy to share locks.


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> PS we will be rolling in from Wilmslow, being lazy and leaving the car there, in posh Holmes Chapel now, see you all in the morning.





Hacienda71 said:


> Might see you on the way.


Which way you coming in? I'll be flying down from a Gatley direction


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Which way you coming in? I'll be flying down from a Gatley direction


Probably through Bramhall


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (21 Apr 2012)

just a quick question where can i park up and could some one get me a post code for said parking area cheers mike


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Never dawned on we need to carry a lock for the stop , i will have to work on the basis that other bikes look far better than mine and so mine gets left alone...


I'll be carrying a cable lock anyway so I'll lock ours together to something solid. Not so much to stop a determined thief, because it wouldn't, but to try and avoid my insurance company wriggling out of paying up if the bike were stolen!


----------



## lecabnoir (21 Apr 2012)

Hey Micky, apparently there's a car park right beside the station with a street called Thompson St right behind so that's where I'll be heading.


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (21 Apr 2012)

oki doki well if you see someone i a silver fiesta looking lost driving around give me a wave


----------



## lecabnoir (21 Apr 2012)

Will do and ditto if you see a green Meriva. :-)


----------



## Schneil (21 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> I don't think it's necessary, and there will be a fair number with locks, but I wasn't leaving a £4k bike without nothing ! Happy to share locks.


Just as well, my E-Z mount for my Kryptonite has just broken.

See you all there.

I'll be on a grey Scott Sportster hybrid


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2012)

Been through the thread and this is the list unless I have missed anyone-
fossy
potsy
edwards80
TF & dr_posh
peninePaul
Alun
Paulsecteur
yahudamoon (?)
dan-bo (possible unless it rains)
sdr gb
judderz +1 (too busy)
crimmey (possible)
lanternerouge (not well) 
juanlobbe
diddlydodds
colinj
hacienda71
Holdsworth (possible)
Skudupnorth (excited)
Schneil
lecabnoir
oldfatfool (if it's not raining)
mickeydrippin60 +1
Kestevan (now only a possible)

That's 24 now with some only possibles.

Last roll call, will need it to call the register in the morning


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Apr 2012)

mickeydrippin60 said:


> just a quick question where can i park up and could some one get me a post code for said parking area cheers mike


 

I am going here SK1 3AA , its 2 mins away , ​back street car park that's free , if it looks a bit to secluded dodgy going to park on the swimming baths SK1 3TA which is right next to the station , will cost but is open and prob a safer bet.
Got these post codes off the tinternet and check them on Google and seem ok 
Have a look on this site for more ideas http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/stockport/


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2012)

SK1 3AA - that's the Fletcher St one - it's fine, and will be empty. Woke up at 4, just grabbed a cuppa, back to bed for a bit !

Just had a 'rain' shower here


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I am going here
> SK1 3AA , its 2 mins away , ​


My triple clock forum ride alarm system worked its usual magic! The very act of setting the alarms tells my body that it must _not_ oversleep so I wake myself up every 20 minutes until 04:30 to check the alarms (having not gone to bed until 02:00 in the first place). Eventually, I can't get to sleep again and lie in bed wondering whether to dress for heavy rain or take my chances. At 05:45, I accept that I am not going to get back to sleep and decide to get up. Suddenly, all 3 alarms go off and jar me awake from 15 minutes deep sleep! 

See you at 07:30 and everyone else at 9:00!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (22 Apr 2012)

Well I forgot to set my alarm,but it didn't matter
cos the rain woke me up at 5.30 
there are hints of blue sky on the horizon tho
hopefully it'll have passed thru shortly


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Well I forgot to set my alarm,but it didn't matter
> cos the rain woke me up at 5.30
> there are hints of blue sky on the horizon tho
> hopefully it'll have passed thru shortly


You want the blue sky to pass thru quickly - I'd like it to stay all day!

The forecast on the BBC just now didn't look good - heavy showers on and off all day so it is _Full Mental Jacket_ for me!

And I'd better get ready now or I will be late for DD ...


----------



## Pennine-Paul (22 Apr 2012)

I meant the wet stuff should blow thru soon
It has brightened up now
setting off in a mo


----------



## oldfatfool (22 Apr 2012)

Chucking cat and dogs here at 5.30 so went back to bed, hope it clears for you guys but still raining here with no sign of a let up


----------



## Edwards80 (22 Apr 2012)

Still raining here, only light though (I live 3 mins away from the meetup point) - Wife's logic was good : "Take your bag, then you can take your other jacket for when the rain stops. . . you can put some cake in there too". Sounded like a good idea to me 

See you all shortly!


----------



## oldfatfool (22 Apr 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I live 3 mins away from the meetup point


Lucky for some, I would have had a 60KM ride to get there first


----------



## Schneil (22 Apr 2012)

Hi all, just got back home. Sorry I had to bail, but I was finished when I got really really wet in my gilet and my gloves failed.
Myself Alan and Mike took refuge in a wetherspoons in Macc, then took the train back to Stockport. I hope the rest of you guys make it round OK, the weather is starting to improve.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Apr 2012)

Yep that was purdy wet. TT'd back down the A6 and got back about 90 mins ago. Just thawed out. Nice to see new faces on the ride.


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Apr 2012)

Just got back in left them heading off towards Tatton Park. Outstanding cafe although a little full. Shame about the showers lasting for two hours with some really heavy rain. Left a little early to keep swmbo happy. She has gone out with the kids, could have stayed till the end. Roll on a sunny one


----------



## dan_bo (22 Apr 2012)

Nice fixed friendly route there as well Foss!


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Nice fixed friendly route there as well Foss!


----------



## dan_bo (22 Apr 2012)

Blimey no-one back yet?


----------



## Edwards80 (22 Apr 2012)

Just got back. Thoroughly enjoyed the ride despite the 2 hour rain fest at the start  The cafe was great and they were very nice about the huge puddles we left for them 

Great to have a chat to folks from the forum and put names to faces.

Was hoping to have tea waiting for me when I got in, instead I have found both my Wife and her road bike missing! How selfish of her to go out without me, I was only out for 6 hours!  Now off out again to meet her at the in-laws to ride home. Thought I was done for the day 

Thanks again to Fossy for organising it!


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Nice fixed friendly route there as well Foss!


At least no-one had to get off and walk.. 

Back about 20 mins ago, enjoyed that, though it was a tad 'damp' 
Good to see new faces on the ride, hope the weather doesn't put you all off coming again 

82+ miles all in.


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2012)

All set for the off.









Danbo 'struggling' with his granny gear-




Slight route problem, road closed.


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2012)

Nearly there




Refreshed and warmed-




Obligatory little and large shot


----------



## coffeejo (22 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Obligatory little and large shot


I take it you mean the backpacks?


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2012)

Schneil said:


> Hi all, just got back home. Sorry I had to bail, but I was finished when I got really really wet in my gilet and my gloves failed.
> Myself Alan and Mike took refuge in a wetherspoons in Macc, then took the train back to Stockport. I hope the rest of you guys make it round OK, the weather is starting to improve.




Glad you three got back fine. Great idea with the train.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Blimey no-one back yet?


Just had my tea and am soothing my poor body with one child sat on my knees !


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2012)

Riding through Tatton park-
Totallyfixed




Alun




diddlydodds




dr_pink




Sdr gb




lecabnoir and skud




Edwards80 with fossy, Paul and Colin ahead


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2012)




----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2012)

Got back about five. Left wet footprints everywhere. Bike soaked kitchen floor. Weather wasn't good at all, and the cold caused problems. I did mention Kerridge was tough, ahem.

I shall order better weather next time, at least the cafe will be dryer.

Got home, no-one in, so made a tonne of pasta for when the family got in. Oiled the chain and left it, just gone outside and rinsed off.

Hope you enjoyed the route, shame about the detour back into Macc down the main road due to the road closure.

70 miles in crap weather, can't be bad eh ?


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I take it you mean the backpacks?


Took some planning that photo, pincer movement by the girls while he was oblivious


----------



## Pennine-Paul (22 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> View attachment 8791


Just your colour potsy


----------



## Pennine-Paul (22 Apr 2012)

Got in at half six,demolished a mountain of curry 
Another imperial century done
Shame about the moist morning,the afternoon was much better
Off for a soak in the bath now...................as if I've not been wet enough today already


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Apr 2012)

Even with the weather and detours i had a really good ride and it was great to me so many new forum faces,real good turn out and well worth the pain and cold.
Topped 98 miles,should have gone round the block a couple more times to make the magic 100 but i was totally foobarred and glad to have done what i did.


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2012)

Name check, here goes, think I got everyone.




L-R mickeydrippin60's dad and himself, DiddlyDodds, Alun, Pennine Paul, Colinj, totallyfixed, dr_pink, lecabnoir, Edwards80, sdr gb, skud, fossy, Schneill, Hacienda71, dan_bo.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Apr 2012)

well done lads,sounds good. i had a nice easy brompton ride (38 miles) today with a world champion in HOT PANTS, that's right the world champion female was riding with us today, but unfortunately the cold got to her and she had to retire but met up at the pub later. pictures would be a bit disrespectful, to say the least.


----------



## Alun (22 Apr 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> pictures would be a bit disrespectful, to say the least.


Where are they then?


----------



## sdr gb (22 Apr 2012)

Just finished cleaning and lubing the bike.
Despite the weather, enjoyed today, always good to get out with a good bunch. Got home with just over 91 miles showing on the GPS. Almost added on the extra 9 miles to make it a nice round 100 but the lure of a warm shower was too much to resist.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> Where are they then?



Personal use only. Ahem.


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2012)

sdr gb said:


> Just finished cleaning and lubing the bike.


I've dumped mine in the corner and am ignoring it


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Just your colour potsy


 
Who knew that Potsy's bike was so small?


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2012)

Just finished the bike off now, dried off. Legs sore as its the longest I've been on a bike in 6 months. Got a tonne of black crud out of the overshoes, and my shoes are drying on the radiator.

Couldn't believe the puddles under our feet in the cafe though.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Couldn't believe the puddles under our feet in the cafe though.


Poor Potsy's been on his diet for so long that he can't help but drool at the sight of real food.


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Poor Potsy's been on his diet for so long that he can't help but drool at the sight of real food.


I hardly ate anything*, despite totallyfixed being horrible about me 

Soup and Artisan bread and a tiny slice of cheesecake


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Apr 2012)

Speicher said:


> Who knew that Potsy's bike was so small?


It's not size that matters,it's what he does with it


----------



## Alun (22 Apr 2012)

Good ride, thanks Fossy. The weather could have been better in the first half, but it's character building! How's your hip Colin?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Apr 2012)

What a tip top great day.
From the perspective of some one who has never been on one of the forum rides before, it was a real joy to meet and ride with you all.
The route was grand and what a friendly bunch,the rain was not the best but being a diver for the last 20 years and spending many weekends 30 mtrs under the Irish sea getting wet is nothing new.
Thanks


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Apr 2012)

Here's my take on the day,not as much as Potsy .......
Group shot with Potsy at Jodrell Bank





It rained a lot !




Fixie fest at Tatton


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Apr 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> What a tip top great day.
> From the perspective of some one who has never been on one of the forum rides before, it was a real joy to meet and ride with you all.
> The route was grand and what a friendly bunch,the rain was not the best but being a diver for the last 20 years and spending many weekends 30 mtrs under the Irish sea getting wet is nothing new.
> Thanks


Glad you liked the Forum ride,they become very addictive and it is always good to meet new faces,hope to see you again.
This group as a whole has been a real bonus to my cycling and i really enjoy the company.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Apr 2012)

After all the talk of a "Poncy" menu, the "Hand Cut Chips" were on the epic side , with a large tea pot i wanted to cuddle my hands were so cold.
That was the first ride this year over 30 miles and my legs feel it now, need to get some riding done over the next few weeks or i will never get round the Isle of Skye sportive at the end of next month.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Apr 2012)

If it's any consolation,my legs are suffering !


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Apr 2012)

Finally made it home at 7.20pm after a cup of tea and shower at the outlaws. Thanks Fossy, I think, you really need to come to Rutland with your fixed and I can take you on a very friendly fixed ride [I'll be on gears].
Potsy, we have a dilemma, can't decide who looks better with dr pink's bike, so we may have to put it to the vote.
Colin. hope you are ok, let us know how the hip is.
Great to meet everyone and apologies for holding you all up in Tatton.
Skud, get to work on the family ref coming down, dr pink would be, well, tickled pink. She is now in bed having feasted on an omelette and grated carrot, I kid you not! She will no doubt post something posh tomorrow.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Apr 2012)

Cheers for the invite Steve,i have sown the seed about our cunning plan and she is checking her work rota for the weekend.Good to meet you both,sorry the weather was so bad


----------



## YahudaMoon (22 Apr 2012)

Sounds like you had fun :-)

Heres a pic from last year


----------



## YahudaMoon (22 Apr 2012)

Same place


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> She is now in bed having feasted on an omelette and grated carrot, I kid you not! She will no doubt post something posh tomorrow.


Wow, what a coincidence, that's what I had too  

You can tell how much I really wanted to be holding that bike on the pic can't you 

See you on the next one, fixed friendly I believe


----------



## dr_pink (23 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Wow, what a coincidence, that's what I had too


TF failed to mention the mountain of chocolate and red wine that followed the omelette...



potsy said:


> See you on the next one, fixed friendly I believe


out of those of us on fixed I definitely had the best gearing size for that ride..... I got up that hill (...just)!

Great photos! I'm very glad they were taken AFTER the cafe stop - I certainly don't think a photo of me in the few miles before jodrell would have been a good advert for forum rides! TF reckoned it took lecabnoir and myself at least half an hour in the cafe to stop shaking from cold!
Great company anyway and good ride though (apart from the cold and wet and detour through Macc!)
Oh and my plan to have my mum saving me a seat in the cafe backfired a bit due to our detour delaying our arrival - she was sat in the cafe for about an hour and asked any cyclists that came in if they were part of the stockport bunch and whether they'd seen a pink cyclist... and gave up and left!


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2012)

An old injury reared it's head last night - really sore hamstring anchor point on the outside of my left knee - wrecked it running many years ago - only plays up now when I suddenly up the mileage - riding fixed helps, but I've only done two long rides in over 18 months - usually limited by my shoulder - guess what, that's fine .

I shall book better weather in the summer !


----------



## dan_bo (23 Apr 2012)

Funnily enough my shoulder- injured in a big off CXing last autumn- is aching like a sod today and my normally taught hamstrings feel like a ballerina's! go figure!


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2012)

dr_pink said:


> TF failed to mention the mountain of chocolate and red wine that followed the omelette...
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos! I'm very glad they were taken AFTER the cafe stop - I certainly don't think a photo of me in the few miles before jodrell would have been a good advert for forum rides! TF reckoned it took lecabnoir and myself at least half an hour in the cafe to stop shaking from cold!


You'll get fat 

Even I'm not cruel enough to take pics of people suffering (unless it was Colin) was good to see you both looking better after the stop, think my gloves are just about dry now 

Talking of Colin, where is he?
He was suffering on that last stretch with his hip(?)


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Funnily enough my shoulder- injured in a big of CXing last autumn- is aching like a sod today and *my normally taught hamstrings feel like a ballerina's*! go figure!


That'll be all the walking you did, warmed 'em up nicely


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Sounds like you had fun :-)
> 
> Heres a pic from last year


 
I can't tell what's different about that picture? 

I'm glad I was tucked up in bed while you lot braved the elements but if it's any consolation I did get drenched on my commute run home about 2hrs before you lot started


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2012)

It was bloody horrible. Stepped out into pouring rain. Wouldn't have bothered if it was just me. Glad I put on decent overshoes, winter gloves and a 'boil in the bag' race cape - it was cold enough not to boil ! 

Hope Colin's hip is OK.


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2012)

I like Skol said:


> i*f it's any consolation* I did get drenched on my commute run home about 2hrs before you lot started


It is, lots of in fact 

My shoes are still wet and I need them in a couple of hours, had to turn the heating on to dry them out a bit.


----------



## sdr gb (23 Apr 2012)

After my shower last night, I threw all my wet kit into the washer. In my rush to get some food I didn't register the red Cofidis jersey I had on. Pulled everything out this morning and the white straps on my bib shorts are now a lovely shade of pink.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Apr 2012)

sdr gb said:


> After my shower last night, I threw all my wet kit into the washer. In my rush to get some food I didn't register the red Cofidis jersey I had on. Pulled everything out this morning and the white straps on my bib shorts are now a lovely shade of pink.


 

Sell em to Potsy should nicely match his new bike


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Apr 2012)

> out of those of us on fixed I definitely had the best gearing size for that ride..... I got up that hill (...just)!


I've always used a fairly high gearing on the fixed,I can get up 95% of the hills where i live,
Those that are too steep to climb and have to walk up would be no quicker riding up at walking pace
on a lower gearing and then you have to spin like crazy on the downhills.
Using a higher gear is much easier on rolling hills,spin for 30 secs down the dips and the impetus
takes you most of the way up the other side.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2012)

It's okay folks - I'm alive! 

Thanks for organising the ride fossy - I enjoyed myself apart from that first half deluge and my right leg packing up late in the second half (the second forum ride on the trot )! It was nice meeting you and the other unfamiliar faces. Very special thanks to DiddlyDodds for giving me a lift there and back, providing tomato soup, Jaffa cakes and mini-doughnuts on the drive home, and for being good company. I hope you manage to get a chance to join us on future forum rides DD, though weekend time away from your family is limited - I'll try and give you a month's notice of a summer forum ride.

Not much can be done about the rain, other than arranging forum rides on Tenerife? 

As for my leg problem - I'm pretty sure that it is due to a combination of hip arthritis and a circulation problem due to a varicose vein and both of those would be helped by losing a lot of weight. The strain I'm putting on myself by lugging 3 or 4 stone of extra weight about isn't helping one little bit.

The disappointing thing is - I was actually feeling better and better as the ride went on until the pain struck. I am definitely getting fitter and starting to get that 'frisky' feeling on the bike again, for example when I see a little rise in the road and get the urge to power my way up it as quickly as I can. I was riding along talking to dr_pink and spotted one of those and oomph - I shot up it. Did it again a couple of times and then suddenly felt a tell-tale twinge in the top of my right leg and soon after that, the stabbing pains started. It really feels like someone has just stuck a knife in. It's bad enough on quiet roads, but I was getting pretty scared on busy roads in Wilmslow because I was becoming a risk to myself and other road users. Every time we had to stop and start at lights, my leg went. One time, I couldn't get going and veered across from the right lane to the left. I was lucky not to get hit by someone.

Just like last weekend, once I got home I was struggling for a few hours with my painful leg in the evening, but it is okay today. My muscles feel great, which is pleasing considering I did 72 miles yesterday, 6 of which were admittedly 'cheat' miles downhill from Blackstone Edge to Mytholmroyd after I got DD to drop me off at the top.

I'll have to make a more serious attempt to lose weight. I am about 4 kg down on my peak, but still about 20 above where I'd like to be. In the meantime, I'll have to be careful not to push my leg too hard, will spin lower gears where possible, avoid violent efforts, and will probably carry some Ibuprofen for emergency use.

Let's see how I get on on Ajay's ride next Saturday. (Come and join us - it should be great!)


----------



## Judderz (23 Apr 2012)

After missing out on this ride due to work, I finished work on the Sunday at 10.30am, rushed home, got ready and went out myself with a couple of friends for a 41mile ride...and I too got very wet


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'll have to be careful not to push my leg too hard, will spin lower gears where possible, avoid violent efforts, and will probably carry some Ibuprofen for emergency use


 
Colin, I'm no doctor but I believe the use of Ibuprofen is cumalative. Yes it is a pain reliever, but it is also an anti-inflamatory, so it might be worth using it a day or 2 before a ride to get it into your system and give your joints the best chance. Obviously seek medical advice to back this up but my wife used to suffer from pretty bad hip joint pain and using Ibuprofen in this way allowed her to do some medium intensity aerobic type sessions that wouldhave been impossible without medication.

I hope you can manage this problem in the long term.Forum rides won't be the same without your contributions.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Colin, I'm no doctor but I believe the use of Ibuprofen is cumalative. Yes it is a pain reliever, but it is also an anti-inflamatory, so it might be worth using it a day or 2 before a ride to get it into your system and give your joints the best chance. Obviously seek medical advice to back this up but my wife used to suffer from pretty bad hip joint pain and using Ibuprofen in this way allowed her to do some medium intensity aerobic type sessions that wouldhave been impossible without medication.


Yes, I was reading about it earlier. Trouble is, it can do nasty things to you if you over do it - a friend of mine developed an ulcer which perforated and almost killed him after using Ibuprofen for a few weeks after breaking a finger. A few days here and there should be okay though.

I've known for a long time that trouble was brewing with my hips. I started developing minor discomfort over 10 years ago and had them x-rayed and the signs of osteoarthritis were already there. I still liked to go for the occasional run back then but running really started to trigger off the aches and pains so I had to stop that. So far, hill walking and general cycling haven't caused me any problems, but my joints are in need of some TLC now!

My dad was crippled by OA in his late 50s, i.e. the age I am now, so it is a bit scary though I am nowhere near as bad as he was (yet). He was put off having hip ops after an unfortunate conversation with someone in a wheelchair after his replacements failed. We tried telling him that most people don't have an outcome like that but he wouldn't listen.

I've kind of accepted that I will need hip replacement surgery at some point, but am hoping that it might be in my late-60s/early-70s and have one pair to last me the rest of my life. If it gets to the point before then that my general mobility becomes affected or I can no longer go cycling, then I would definitely get myself sorted out.



I like Skol said:


> I hope you can manage this problem in the long term.Forum rides won't be the same without your contributions.


Oh, it's very nice of you to say that!  

TBH - my life wouldn't be the same without the forum rides, not only because I enjoy the cycling but because touring the local hills and cafes with you lot is pretty much 75% of my social life these days!


----------



## Alun (23 Apr 2012)

Just cleaned my bike, it was absolutely minging !


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> Just cleaned my bike, it was absolutely minging !


Done mine too.will fine clean at a later date !


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Apr 2012)

I like Skol said:


> I can't tell what's different about that picture?
> 
> I'm glad I was tucked up in bed while you lot braved the elements but if it's any consolation I did get drenched on my commute run home about 2hrs before you lot started


I think i look a lot slimmer now


----------



## lecabnoir (23 Apr 2012)

Guys, I just wanted to say thanks for allowing me on your forum ride. You were a really friendly bunch and I had a great time. I also learnt some very important things.

I need to go shopping for.......
Warmer gloves.
A more waterproof coat.
Overshoes.

By the time we got to Jodrell Bank I was shaking so much from the cold that everyone else there must have thought I was epileptic 

My legs have recovered now so I'm looking forward to my next venture out, although as I also like walking its likely to be up some very steep hills, possibly a mountain.

Keep me in mind next time you have a hilly flatish ride and I'll do my best to tag along.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Apr 2012)

lecabnoir said:


> Guys, I just wanted to say thanks for allowing me on your forum ride. You were a really friendly bunch and I had a great time. I also learnt some very important things.
> 
> I need to go shopping for.......
> Warmer gloves.
> ...


 
It was a pleasure to have you come along,hope the cold and wet did not put you off and you come to more rides out.To be honest i think we all suffered from the weather and some of the not so "Flattish" hills ! I found my waterproof socks when i got home and did you get all that lovely blue sky as the recovery began in the evening.......typical UK weather !!!!
It was also nice to have ladies join the ride,it must be quite daunting to join a bunch of cyclists you don't know from an internet forum on a ride in the countryside,we don't see enough unfortunatly......i hope i am not speaking out of term by that comment.


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2012)

I shall do a flatter ride - probably go out the way we came back, and possibly follow part of the Manchester 100 route further out towards Northwich, before swinging back - the only issues are crossing the A556.

Clothing was the key though on Sunday. My BTwin (Decathlon) race cape was fine. They are £10 and waterproof, if a bit boil in the bag.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Apr 2012)

It was a great ride Fossy,really nice scenery and no-one can plan the weather....i even got a couple of little walks in  Just cannot believe the weather in the evening and today.....


----------



## totallyfixed (23 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> Just cleaned my bike, it was absolutely minging !


Ditto, except I had 2 to clean, also had to replace this:






This is the bolt off my mudguard stay, it happened when I decided to have a closer look at the method the Council had used to lay the tarmac. [twice ]


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Apr 2012)

My Aldi lightweight rainjacket worked well, they may have them again in a couple of weeks. I had worn a merino base layer and winter jersey as well though. My neoprene over shoes gave up after a couple of hours in, but they did keep my feet relatively warm. The gloves were soaked and I was starting to have cold hands by Jodrell Bank.


----------



## lecabnoir (23 Apr 2012)

Defo not speaking out of term skudupnorth, its nice to have a mixed bag of people to keep it interesting.

I've not been put off at all, although the sun beating through the car windows on the way home was a bit of a slap in the face.


----------



## lecabnoir (23 Apr 2012)

Oh yeah, to add to the shopping list I need a new shorter stem cos I'm sick of sore shoulders during and after the ride.

I'm only 5ft (and half an inch) and my bike frame is 50.5cm with a current stem of 10cm so need a radically shorter one.

Feel free to chip in with suggestions.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Ditto, except I had 2 to clean, also had to replace this:
> View attachment 8822
> 
> 
> This is the bolt off my mudguard stay, it happened when I decided to have a closer look at the method the Council had used to lay the tarmac. [twice ]


Mudguards......i've heard of them  Thinking of putting mine back on for the next summer ride !!!!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2012)

lecabnoir said:


> Oh yeah, to add to the shopping list I need a new shorter stem cos I'm sick of sore shoulders during and after the ride.
> 
> I'm only 5ft (and half an inch) and my bike frame is 50.5cm with a current stem of 10cm so need a radically shorter one.
> 
> Feel free to chip in with suggestions.


One thing you could try is to flip your stem over. That has the effect of lifting the bars and bringing them back a little. It might make enough difference to make you comfortable on the bike - it did for me, on my other road bike.

Two things though, if you decide to try that - your cables might be too short (mine only just had enough slack), and you may not like the appearance of the stem that way up.

There's a discussion about short stems on the CTC forum here.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Apr 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Mudguards......i've heard of them  Thinking of putting mine back on for the next summer ride !!!!



Noisy buggers those mudguard things......


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2012)

Anti-social buggers!!

Good to have lecabnoir along, if only to make me look taller in the group photo


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Apr 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Noisy buggers those mudguard things......


Very noisy,i could hardly hear the rain falling !


----------



## lecabnoir (23 Apr 2012)

That's not really an achievement Potsy, I make 10 year old kids look tall.


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> Just cleaned my bike, it was absolutely minging !


Still ignoring mine


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2012)

Pennine-Paul posted something that reminded me that I had a problem with a sore right leg a couple of years ago and I thought that the problem might be partly due to squeezing the greatly expanded me into too-tight Lycra (nice image, eh). I switched to baggy shorts last summer and they definitely helped so I've just ordered some 3/4 length Endura Humvees for these colder, wetter rides and will see if the leg problem eases off when I wear them.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Noisy buggers those mudguard things......


 
Not SKS's.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Still ignoring mine


 


To report, left hamstring back to normal - as expected it's an old twinge.

TotallyFixed - how was the Brookes saddle - that 'other' bolt didn't look well ?


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2012)

Doh,

Going to have to make sure the bike is really clean after Sunday's ride - just got a message that one of the major bike mags wants to do an article on *my* Dura Ace 7402 groupset !


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> Doh,
> 
> Going to have to make sure the bike is really clean after Sunday's ride - just got a message that one of the major bike mags wants to do an article on *my* Dura Ace 7402 groupset !


Any excuse to get the baby wipes and Mr Sheen out


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Any excuse to get the baby wipes and Mr Sheen out


You know me !


----------



## dan_bo (24 Apr 2012)

it'd just be the baby wipes if it was mine......


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2012)

Editor bloke just called and did a quick interview - need to get some piccys on a white background. Bulk supply of Mr Sheen ordered


----------



## Edwards80 (25 Apr 2012)

Mr Sheen your bike inside the house whilst the Mrs is out. She'll get back and think you have done the polishing - excellent source of brownie points 

(Note to wife if you are reading this, I have never performed this trick)


----------



## Alun (25 Apr 2012)

That Cheshire rain finally did for my front wheel bearings, they were a bit noisy before, but as rough a bears a*se afterwards.
Fitted some nice shiny new ones tonight, all's well now!


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> TotallyFixed - how was the Brookes saddle - that 'other' bolt didn't look well ?


 
The bolt was almost completely sheered all the way through, sent it back to Brooks by special delivery and spoke to the guy in the workshop who said it was a first for him [I need to lose weight obviously]. The creaking was driving me mad, only hope I haven't wrecked the saddle by riding it with no tension in it.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> That Cheshire rain finally did for my front wheel bearings, they were a bit noisy before, but as rough a bears a*se afterwards.
> Fitted some nice shiny new ones tonight, all's well now!


Even the rain's tougher oop north


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Even the rain's tougher oop north


That wasn't rain, it was light drizzle....


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> That wasn't rain, it was light drizzle....


I know, but there were Southerners present, didn't want them feeling too bad


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> The bolt was almost completely sheered all the way through, sent it back to Brooks by special delivery and spoke to the guy in the workshop who said it was a first for him *[I need to lose weight obviously]*. The creaking was driving me mad, only hope I haven't wrecked the saddle by riding it with no tension in it.


I didn't like to say


----------



## Alun (26 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> I didn't like to say


 Nor me, I thought it was his knees that were creaking !


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> The bolt was almost completely sheered all the way through, sent it back to Brooks by special delivery and spoke to the guy in the workshop who said it was a first for him


 

Thats good of Brooks then. Really didn't look well did it. I recon it will be fine once fixed. I can't say Charge are very good with their saddles, hence I'll never buy another one - at least Wiggle were good about a refund after 12 months.


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Apr 2012)

Oi! a bit more respect for your elders, [not you Alun,




] truth is though after nearly 4 hours of rain my knees were creaking.


----------



## Judderz (26 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> I can't say Charge are very good with their saddles, hence I'll never buy another one,


 
What issues did you have with Charge? I have one on each of my road bikes, one is 2 years old, the other 2 weeks old, not had a problem with either of them and still as comfy as the day I bought them. (But I suppose everyone's body make up/seat position etc is different)


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2012)

Judderz said:


> What issues did you have with Charge? I have one on each of my road bikes, one is 2 years old, the other 2 weeks old, not had a problem with either of them and still as comfy as the day I bought them. (But I suppose everyone's body make up/seat position etc is different)


 
The Spoon is OK - the Knife is a pile of poo. Had two crack in the middle of the saddle. Potsy had also had one fail. Apparently, because it's designed with less padding (weight) they made the base more flexible. What a load of pants ! Never had a saddle break. Fortunately, Wiggle were very good. Gone back to Selle Italia.


----------



## Judderz (26 Apr 2012)

Ahhh...I have 2 spoons....But hate my Selle Italia...Horses for Courses I guess

I have a brand new CSN K6 Superleggera that came with the new Ribble, didn't even give that a chance, swapped it immediately for a Spoon.


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> The Spoon is OK - the Knife is a pile of poo. Had two crack in the middle of the saddle. Potsy had also had one fail. Apparently, because it's designed with less padding (weight) they made the base more flexible.


 
Mine was definitely nothing to do with weight issues 
I got no joy from Charge or Tredz where I bought it from, did though try the Spoon from Wiggle which has been fine.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Apr 2012)

My Selle Italia SLR XP cracked a rail. I was probably unlucky though.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2014)

I was just searching for something else in my old posts and found this thread again. This ride was about 3 months before I got seriously ill, and it is pretty scary to reread the following post ...



ColinJ said:


> Pennine-Paul posted something that reminded me that I had a problem with a sore right leg a couple of years ago and I thought that the problem might be partly due to squeezing the greatly expanded me into too-tight Lycra (nice image, eh). I switched to baggy shorts last summer and they definitely helped



I have been looking back through old diaries and posts, and I can find numerous references to mysterious leg pains and breathing problems. I reckon I had been suffering from clotting problems for years and getting away with it, before the big one that nearly finished me off! That embolism was caused by a DVT which resulted from wearing over-tight trousers on a long journey.

Lessons learned: Keep moving, keep weight down, and do not wear stupidly tight clothing!


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2014)

I remember talking to you about your leg issue on that very day !


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> I remember talking to you about your leg issue on that very day !


Indeed! 

I ended up getting the DVT in the _left_ leg, but I'd had problems with the _right_ leg since doing the Kirklees Sportive in cold, damp conditions a few years before. I kept my leg warmers on all day and my right leg went completely numb about 3/4 of the way round. Those leg warmers were too tight because my legs had got fat since I'd bought them ...


----------



## dan_bo (31 Jan 2014)

So are we doing this ride then?


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2014)

dan_bo said:


> So are we doing this ride then?


You fancy another walk up that hill?


----------



## dan_bo (31 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> You fancy another walk up that hill?



Gears this time bra. Might be daft-not stupid......


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Jan 2014)

We could call it The DVT Bollock Recovery Ride


----------



## dan_bo (31 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> We could call it The DVT Bollock Recovery Ride



I'll come as my avatar.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2014)

I'll look like a big clot!


----------

